# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Earth gym

## Marsoc

Found this few hundred pound rock. At least 250lbs. Moved it roughly 50 feet up a river to the edge of a waterfall I found. This was during a ruck with 80 lbs of sand in my MOLLE pack. On a horse trail. So I incorporated some of my training to aid me. I.e dead lifts / Atlis stone lift. etc. love training that aids me in real life applications

----------


## Marsoc

nevermind. I'll have to figure out how to open the video from a different file. Opposed to my personal social media account

----------


## Ashop

> Found this few hundred pound rock. At least 350lbs. Moved it roughly 50 feet up a river to the edge of a waterfall I feel found. This was during a ruck with 80 lbs of sand in my MOLLE pack. On s horse trail. So I incorporated some of my training to aid me. I.e dead lifts etc. love training that AIDS me in real life applications


Very cool. Sometimes you have to use the tools that are right at your feet. I used to drive to the country and shut my car off,,put it in neutral and push it 1/4 mile to 1 mile for my leg training.

----------


## Marsoc

> Very cool. Sometimes you have to use the tools that are right at your feet. I used to drive to the country and shut my car off,,put it in neutral and push it 1/4 mile to 1 mile for my leg training.



Real nice man. I try to neutral push the truck any chance I get. Like if I want to move it and not start it lol. Always wanted to do that lol. Yeah I'll start a list of my earth gym training lol

----------


## Marsoc

Love doing stair sprint on these steps. I skip every 3 steps or so to get. Full range of motion. Super set with air squat at the top of each climb, finish with lunges, calf raises, on leg air squat etc.Attachment 165332
Attachment 165333

The trail was an old rail road. And these steps went up. Cliff face and we used as a loading dock. Now they are just real steep steps in the middle of nowhere. And I love it

----------


## Marsoc

Usually try a sledge and steel wedge to split wood rather the log splitter. Work that core a bit me whatever else it works. Attachment 165334

----------


## Marsoc

They were instilling new power line towers and this little gem , rebar re enforcement for the concrete pickings/base for tower. I called the cage of motivation (steps of motivation etc lol). I would get done running and hop on this thing no do wide grip pull-ups. Attachment 165335

----------


## Marsoc

I would ruck in the park with a pillow case with 80 lbs of end in it. Strapped inside my ruck sack/ MOLEE pack. I would hit rough terrain horse trails, I came across this bridge. Decided to stop and do pull-ups. Sometimes with the pack on but not usually. To heavy lol
Attachment 165336

----------


## Marsoc

Breaking news. Update !!,
Just devastated my legs through shock and awe. As ,unchanged as I can with body weight squats, stair sprint, lunges and incline lunges. 

Attachment 165357
Pre fatigued by doing a set of lunges (12 each leg) Sprinted up these steps. Skipping ever 3 steps for full range of motion (ROM). And at the top after each climb I would super set with 20 air squats. Did this package for a total of around 4 times. Back to back. No breaks Inbetween so for me just easing into training again. It was sufficient. 
Afterwords I did about 20 lunges (each leg)
Did 4 sets (2 sets per leg ) single leg stepping up onto a platform mid thy height. 20 reps each set. Center stance one set and shoulder width stance another set (focuses more on the inner and outer quad depending on the distance of your stance )

Pictures to come. I always find myself wanting to do more after i catch my wind. There is about a 50' incline ramp leading to the path. About 20% grade. Decided to lunge up the ramp twice. Started getting wobbly at the top both times. And called it quites.all while jammin some HAnk Williams Jr. The south will rattle agin 
Making the best out of what I have.

----------


## Marsoc

Attachment 165360Attachment 165358
Now sipping some recovery sauce. 40 grams whey roughly. With milk.

The Gatorade and bcaa plus glutamine is my pre and during workout drink plus I had a 25 gram whey shake pre WO mixed with water

----------


## Marsoc

Dude my legs are thoroughly sore from the step sprints yesterday. All them super sets squats etc got me feeling a nice pain. 
The type of soreness that it hurts to sit down on the toilet lol. Or anything for that matter. Sucks i got a go work on a Latino with someone for a bit. I get way more sore from that session then I did when i was using all the weight on the bowflex machine ( I have no gym pass, just using my sisters bowflex here and there )

----------


## Marsoc

Decided to hit the calvs up today. Few heavy power sets. 8 reps. Single leg standing raises. Then after the 4th or 5th set. I died a drop set. Starting with 3 rep max dropped weight then got 4 reps, then 4 then 3. (And this was after waiting about 1 minute. After my first few sets which were all done back to back. Did one leg and right to the other leg and so on. Real quick calv session.

My quads and hams are so sore it hurts to sit down, get up, walk or anything at all getting annoying but I love it and it only the day after. I was feeling sore on the night after my session actually I felt it setting in. All for stair sprints, air squats etc. that i detailed above. Been getting some nice mass from it as well super shocking my legs. They are probably like wtf is this, we remember the gym and some minor sprints etc. but not this style of destruction lol

----------


## Marsoc

Not earth gym style. But still using what I got. Which is my brother n laws and my sisters bowflex. It's cool because like Dumbbells I can work my muscles independently unlike a Bar etc.so I get independent strength etc. 
shoulder day - started with regular sets of behind the neck military press, 4 sets of 10 reps, followed by rear delt flys, 4-5 sets of 8-10, followed by hands in front shrugs , the weights weren't enough so I did like 20 reps full weight and dropped probably a little at. Time back to back to back. For bout 6 sets. Then final set 7 I put all the weight back on hoping I would be burnt out by then. But I was hardly. 
PS: it looks like I have sweet potatoes stepped to my neck. Real strong trap game lol. Jk. But seriously. 
After the went right into one set of behind neck military's again. Just then I remembered about upright rows. So I did shoulder width grip upright rows to hit my delts mainly. For bout 4 sets of 8, then did closed grip hands together upright rows to focus on my upper traps more same reps etc. 

First time I did shoulder in bout 2 years. GET SOME!

PS: this was a super light day. Just easing into this

----------


## Marsoc

Feel my traps getting sore already. Wish I worked out my delts more. My left shoulder stings a bit when I doing front delt raises etc. so I go easy on those. Besides that for my first session in a while isn't bad. I'll take it over nothing 
Love that soreness

----------


## Chicagotarsier

To you guys witht he steps in the middle of nowhere...here is a training thing from my college football days.

HOP up the steps on your right foot
Hop back down on right foot.
Repeat using your left.
Feel your quads grow exponentially.

First 4 months on scholarship was 4 hours a day of this BEFORE weightroom. Beastly.

----------


## Marsoc

> To you guys witht he steps in the middle of nowhere...here is a training thing from my college football days.
> 
> HOP up the steps on your right foot
> Hop back down on right foot.
> Repeat using your left.
> Feel your quads grow exponentially.
> 
> First 4 months on scholarship was 4 hours a day of this BEFORE weightroom. Beastly.


Nice. Yeah there is a platform about 3 feet high at the bottom of the steps. I sometime do plyometrics and explode and hop up a few time. But expend most my energy on the sprint sets. Been doing single legs air squats to get independant strength and not have that dominant leg or whatever do most the work. This goes for anything also. Been using Dumbbells for that reason.
PS: I'm skipping like every 3 steps on my sprints and I exploding up as much as I can when I'm sprinting up. So there is that factor there. Thanks man

----------


## Marsoc

Attachment 165428Attachment 165429

Time to pick a few more pieces out of this little stock pile. Just got done splitting lifting logs and hauling wheel barrels of wood. Pretty much load the wheelbarrow double filled by stacking the wood we above the top of the barrel

----------


## Chicagotarsier

We are currently making blocks for a resturant and fence wall here in Cebu. Carrying the finished blocks about 50 yards two at a time at end of day. Feel like on Steve Austin TV show lol.

----------


## Marsoc

> We are currently making blocks for a resturant and fence wall here in Cebu. Carrying the finished blocks about 50 yards two at a time at end of day. Feel like on Steve Austin TV show lol.


Exactly How I got huge forearms. It's one thing that everyone notices on me. Lol. I do masonry work and labored for a few years. Clamping about 12 bricks in a clamp. Stocking blocks on scaffolding is like mon stop upright rows lol. Yeah carrying 12" blocks. Or retaining wall blocks. Some weigh around 100lbs. Almost like kettle ball swinging but not as high obviously. Wheel barrels of mortar. . Yeah that's how I developed my trap and my forearms. Hard labor. 

And loading logs is like the atlas stone lifts. Big round awkward dead lifts in a way.

----------


## Marsoc

Ok fellas. ...ladies perhaps. Whatever. 
Did arms today. Was unsure on what to do. While I been easing into training again I been trying to focus on my lacking areas. Lower chest(so just say chest) legs, arms/biceps( because I focus on building my triceps to aid my bench and more real life applicable situations and your upper arm is mainly tricep )

Did shoulders the other day. Was a split between back and arms. Did arms 
Regular sets laying down skull crushers. Standing up tricep press downs palms flat, seated above the head tricep presses..
(Everything is independant the same as Dumbbells to build independant strength/size so the dominant muscle isn't dong most the work ) only have a bowflex anyways. Whatever ...
30 seconds rest Inbetween each set. And maybe 1.5 minutes Inbetween various workouts cuz the setting up machine etc.)
Did standing bicep curls. Shoulder width to get even work on the outer and inner bicep heads, got pretty decent pump, followed up by sets of hammer curls. 
(About 4 sets of 8 reps each workout). The hammers and biceps curls along with the seated above head presses. Each was giving me real nice pumps. Felt like Arms were gunna pop 

25 grams whey isolate pre, bcaa and Gatorade during, post workout was roughly 45 grams whey isolate and a bag of haribo gummy bears for the dextrose insulin spike. And I was waiting about an hour till i had the shake so I wanted carbs and sugar at least while I waited at the drug store. 
Baking a large sweet potatoe I cut into frys with olive oil. And fitting to grill a sirloin beef burger. Baby. GET you SOME!!!

----------


## Marsoc

Decided to do back today
( all done on a bow flex since it's all I have right now! Independant strength like dumbells because of the machine grips ) 
Started by doing wide grip palms away pull-ups on the machine. Super set with wide lat pull downs. 4 sets of 5 reps pull ups to 8-10'reps pull downs. 

Wide grip rows ( seated cable rows type of action ) to target upper back and mid trap etc super set with seated Arms straight in front shrug straight back to target and isolate the mid trap. 4 sets of 10 reps rows eventually exhausted down to doing 8 reps and was super setting with the shrugs doing around 8-10 reps 
About 4-5 sets of around 8 reps seated rows with palms facing up and elbows kept tucked to My sides to target lower lats and lower traps. 
Did single arm rows with Knee and other hand on bench elbows out and up wide row for upper back more so. then did the other arm, then when I went back to my other arm again I changed to keeping my elbows to my side for lower lats etc and repeated back and forth for a few sets. About 8 reps. As soon as I finished my sets with one arm I went right to the next no rest. 
Finished with Y raises to target and isolate lower traps. Because the lower trap activates to pull your shoulder blade down and in towards your spine. Lay face down on an incline bench grab some Dumbbells and lift your arms straight in front of you all the way up so it looks like your making the letter Y with your body..

Real simple light back work out. Got home and noticed the thickness is real nice. Can't wait to hit some real steel and iron though. And it will be real nice to start this Sus250 ..just waiting on actual pharma pct meds.

----------


## Marsoc

Atlis stone lifts all day. Except I used large round sections of hard maple logs.

Awkward grip. Deadlift and deep squat movement and turns into a sudo straight leg dead lift after resting in on my knees about midway up 

EARTH GYM STRONG MAN COMPETITION !!!

----------


## Marsoc

Chest day: for my first month of easing back into my training. I'm doing normal sets, some super sets if I have the ability to choose a variety of moves to super set with.
Just keeping it simple and already seeing some bmi changes in mass, fat etc. PS: my body literally fluctuates almost daily it seems when talking about fat, and I seem to gain mass/thickness fairly swift, waist line and in my love handle area seems to fade away some days. Others days they are more there. 

Didn't change much up as for rest time innetween sets (30seconds)
Or really change the lifts up because some proven lifts area always good to do, "if it's not broke don't fix it"
But I didn increase the intensity by adding a little more weight which was easier then last time and I got the same amount of reps In to failure( 3~4sets of 8reps) as I did last time with less weight (did the full amount allowed on the bowflex)
3~4 sets of 7~8 reps, 30 seconds rest between sets. Roughly 1 minute rest Inbetween different types of workouts.
>>Flat bench
>>>incline >
>>>>Decline>
>>>>>Decline flys>
>>>>>>Flat bench Flys>

----------


## Marsoc

> We are currently making blocks for a resturant and fence wall here in Cebu. Carrying the finished blocks about 50 yards two at a time at end of day. Feel like on Steve Austin TV show lol.



Lol yeah that broke Skull challenge. Lol that's why I'm not impressed when I see them weekend warriors doing that shit. Cuz it's like I do that shit for fun and for work almost on a daily basis..

----------


## DHew

I cant stand the design of the new(er) ruck sacks. I much prefer the older olive drab ones with the simple metal frame.

----------


## Marsoc

I like my original woodland print MOLLE pack with a poly frame. Rigid and light. Attachment 165517
I had an old allice pack. Olive drab like you said. Was nice and high up on the back. Moderate capacity though, never had the steel frame for it though

----------


## Marsoc

Arm day
Considered resting today since it's actually leg day but after getting up afternoon and then helping my brother n law sand a deck. It was to late and i just wasn't up for the intensity of it. 
3 sets of 8-reps to failure 
Started with laying down skull crushers. Hammer grip style 
Standing tricep press (down) angled grip 
Seated above head tricep press. Palms up 
4 sets 8reps to failure
Standing shoulder width curls. 
Standing shoulder width hammer curls (to super failure. Such a pump)
Was considering super setting my session with a back to back set of skull crushers right into seated above head tricep press 
And shoulder width curls do one rep and then do one rep of hammer curls and repeat until I do 8 reps each or so or untill I fail or my arms explode. 
But I didn't. 
Have a good day

----------


## Marsoc

Love incorporating various intensity raisers. 
Today was shoulder and upper trap day..again since I had limited time and I like to organically ease into my leg session since its so intense I must be psyched!!

Shoulder on a bowflex with independant grips for independant strength 

There is not enough weight to shrug with at all and last time I kept in manly compound and wanted to rip up my delts and upper traps more

Started with military press super set right into shoulder width upright rows (to hit the side delts etc). 3 sets of 8 reps..towards the end I was burning out to like 7 reps
Did closed grip upright rows (to focus on upper traps and pre exhaust them since weight is to little ) super set right into set of shoulder width shrugs 
3 sets of 8 reps 
(one set of a lift right into the other lift is considered one set) 30 seconds Inbetween full sets, 1 minute Inbetween different target area lifts (so 3 sets of 8reps super sets is actually 6 sets of 14-16 reps (due to fatiguing on the superset I may only get 6-7 reps. Is why i say 14-16)

Rear Delt bent over cable flys, super set with rear delt dumbell flys.
3 sets of 8reps each lift. One right into the next no rest again and that's considered one set. 30seconds between sets

Using what I got when I can, making the best of it and trying to make it as intense as possible considering I'm just easing into their again.
PS: I like that thread by CUZ. About muscle memory. Because with me just starting with these light sessions. I been noticing real decent strength increase. Wasn't doing full load on the bowflex now I'm doing all the weight pretty much for everything almost it seems. Work hard and get results. Don't limit yourself or sell yourself short.

----------


## Marsoc

Suicide by LEGs. Leg day. NEvER skip LEg day. It's like going full retard. You never go full retard!!!

My usual Earth gym session since I have no gym pass.
Walked about a 1/4 mile to the steps. And did like 12 lunges before starting. 

Sprinted up these stone steps Attachment 165561...Skipping every 3 steps for full range of motion. At the top after each sprint to the top i did 20 air squats. And repeated this 4 sets. 
Walked back to the truck. Did one leg raised platform squats on this concrete pad I used another one that wasn't enough light for the pic. But it allows for at least a 90degree angle for the leg to bend Attachment 165557

Then lunged up this roughly 75' incline path. About a 23% grade is guesstimate. Did 2 sets till failure at top. Wanted more so did another set. Got half way up. Attachment 165558
I know Im going to regret this for the next 4-5 days. Probably won't hardly be able to sit on the toilet. Let alone walk properly, and steps will suck badly. But it a good pain knowing I will grow and builder stronger, bigger better. More efficient. 

Pre workout was 20grams whey isolate
Drank bcaa water with Gatorade mixed during session 
Post workout was 40 grams whey roughly, followed by 1 large sweet potatoe cut into frys and baked in olive oil, and. .75 lb steak I which was tough and I wish I knew it wasn't sirloin. I assumed. I should have bought the ground sirloin need. Either way it's same nutritional value. Attachment 165559
Attachment 165560

----------


## Marsoc

Back session. Again using what I got, so it was an independant strength Bowflex.which sucks cuz for back I like to go high volume and heavy weight, free weights and cables. 
Started with upper back 30 seconds rest Inbetween sets (first move then right into the super set move with no rest = 1 set)
-Wide grip heavy rows super set with same seated position arms stretched out in front shrugs straight back to isolate the mid traps.. 4 sets of 8 reps wide rows/12 super set reps back shrugs 
-Wide grip palms facing away pull ups. (To failure ) super set right into wide grip Lat pull downs about 8-10 reps (isn't enough weight to do another hard 8 reps ) 

-Lower back 
-4 sets of as many I can do ( of regular set plus super set combo no rest between moves and 30 seconds rest between total sets )
Palms facing towards me pull ups, closed grip and elbows kept against sides to focus on lower lats (as many as I can do )
- no rest and right into a super set of seated cable rows (elbows to sides to focus on lower lats) (about 8 reps on the super set move )
- face down on an incline bench , 3 sets of Y raises super sets using dumbells.
6-8 reps, drop weight and do another 6-7 reps.( Isolates of lower traps I.e lower traps are activated by the shoulder blades rotating down and inward )
- roughly 4 sets of 6-8 reps Wide grip lat pull overs using independant high cables with a straight bar going through the hand grips, in a seated upright position for full range of motion 
-3 sets of TBar rows (I mimicked the movement by grabbing both grip handles together and locking in both hands and then doing the TBar row. About 10-12 reps. Was real light but I was starting to fatigue muscles
Attempted a few sets of straight leg deadlifts/ lower back / spinal erectors workout whatever they are called. It was awkward so stopped at 3 sets of about 12 
Figured I should keep the workout relatively quick so I don't go catabolic. All natural. So I stopped 
Upper Back was looking nice and thick.
HIT That one time and choke

----------


## Marsoc

A quick calv session since I didn't do them on leg day. 
Garbed on hand grip and hoisted it like it was slung over my shoulder ,same side as whatever foot I was on. Side single leg calv raises. After I did one leg I went right to the other leg and I repeated this for about 10 sets total started with 8reps and worked my way down to about 5 reps from fatigue. Then I drop set each time to where I was doing about 5 reps.

Did seated calv raises only about 2 sets, then I did standing raises again but with my foot pointed out a few sets. I just like too keep going and hitting all types of angles. 
That was it

----------


## Marsoc

O yeah. Topped it all off after the little session with some "ladder raises" I made that term up. But I was helping my dad put the railings up on the new pool deck so as I was standing on the ladder steps I would do standing calv raises. Burning them out since I already worried them out earlier.

----------


## Marsoc

Dude my calvs are CRIsPY. Glad I got that calv session in on my off day. Almost fell over at a meeting I had lol. Dude prob thought I was drunk

----------


## Marsoc

Chest plate sustained damage. Broke down by intense barrage of drop sets getting hit from all angles. 

No but serious. It was chest day indeed a session that I haven't felt in a while. I organically ease into my training considering my lack of gym membership or free weights etc. using a bowflex but it's better then nothing. So I figured today I will switch things up and increase the intensity significantly. Mainly because I'm hardly sore after doing normal sets in the previous sessions. Regardless of number of sets of using all the weight and isolations after compunds etc. 

Started with triple drop sets to abosolute failure each time, Fkin burning lactic acid flushing my chest 
Flat bench- 3 sets 
8reps dropped weight then did 7reps dropped weight then did 6 more reps roughly., did as many as I could so it varied each time. Nothing is strict besides intensity. No rest Inbetween dropping sets and then 30 seconds rest in between each triple drop set 

Incline bench - same thing 
Decline bench- same thing but it was real bad after the first 18 sets in total 3 triple drop sets which is 9 sets In total. X 2 
In my sister and brother n laws basement with nobody home. Grunting like an animal each rep 
When I didn't want to do another I would bang out like 2 more 
Bursted up on the press fast twitch muscle style each rep ,then let it down slow on the very last rep cuz I couldn't do that each time (couldn't let it down slow each time cuz I had to focus on getting it up and the momentum )but definitely exploded up each rep ..felt like my chest was going to combust. 

Instead of doing flys like I was on my previous session after my regular sets. 
Rather this time I did triple drop sets and I finished with pull overs 

Pullovers. 3 regular sets of 8,8,6 . Used the high handlegrips with a bar through it sat down and arms stretch above my head.
I did a pull over but didn't go all the way down as to not engage my lats
I stopped at the angle that your arms are at when you do decline flys so a little more then 45 degrees down I imagine. So it's mainly chest. beyond shoulder width wide grip. .

----------


## Marsoc

Dropped some firewood off at the brother n laws house. Their having a clam back spur of the moment. When everyone gets back from their stands or whatever. Deer hunting.... 
All types of elk/venicine chili , hog meat, clams etc etc 

Did a quick drop set calv session while I was there just to burn em up a little. Still sore from the other day so I went light. Only because I heard you can train calvs everyday

----------


## Obs

Cool post. Very original marsoc.

----------


## Marsoc

> Cool post. Very original marsoc.


Thanks brotha. I find creative ways to challenge the body and mind, figured I'd document it incase someone doesn't have a lot of resources to use (gym pass etc ) and they can get some ideas. I know the bowflex isn't creative but it's all I got and I'm using knowledge in was to increase intensity to make it work.

----------


## Obs

I hear you. I meant cool thread I have never seen one like this. Pretty bad ass real world objects will make you real world strong. Probably has serious strength advantages over the gym

----------


## Marsoc

Arms

Man where they pumped 

Started with biceps because I hate biceps and after a grueling session for triceps I lack the effort it seems. 

No specific amount of reps. Just till failure and beyond. 
Did shoulder width independant arm grips. Standing curls. 
3 total sets of triple drop sets each set
8reps then 5-7 reps then 5 usually stop and rest 30 seconds then do that 2-3 more times. 
Did 3 regular sets of hammer curls because arms were busted already. 7-8 reps 

Triceps. Same thing. Laying down tricep press / skull crusher. 3 triple drop sets till failure. Max 8 reps I shot for. Then it dropped after each drop set somroughly 8reps, 6-7reps, 4-5 reps..

Seated above head tricep presses..

Then standing tricep press downs...same type of triple drop sets. 

Started my own gun show after words!!!

----------


## Marsoc

Shoulders and Upper Traps

Nowhere near enough weight for upper trap shrugs so I had to start the turning the brain gears lol...not far off from my other sessions incorporating super sets, drop sets, combos, pre exhaust, HIIT (30 second rest inbetween full sets i.e multiple drop sets/super set combos etc..all sets to failure unless there was enough weight to where I could fail at 8 reps max..

started with behind the neck Military press 8 reps...super set with shoulder width up right rows 7-8 reps ( shoulder width grip makes it a compound lift incorporating all 3 heads of the delt I believe) 
5 total super set Sets...that's 16 total reps each set x 5 is like 75-80reps... a shit load of reps total just for the first workout ( keeping it mainly compound moves since all I have is a bowflex...I wanna save some combo variations for when I get a gym pass)

wanted to pre exhaust the upper traps before I did my shrugs so I did closed grip upright rows which focuses more so on the upper trap opposed to the wide grip upright rows.. just did 3 regular sets of 7-8 reps

used 1 hand grip and connected it to both carabineers so I could do 1 arm shrugs so I can use more weight and actually work them out with power reps (6-8 REPS)...SO I DID 1 arm shrugs as many as I could do with one arm then switched to the other arm, and went right back to the other arm back and forth over again until I did like 5-6 sets for each arms. Fatigued enough to where I started with 12 reps (failure) and ended up getting like 8-10 reps in the end.

cant forget about rear delts..did 3 triple drop sets of bent over rear delt flys/raises ( used the bowflex 1st and crossed the cables for more range of motion) started and got my 8 reps. then dropped the grips and picked up a set of small dumbells, did 10 reps then dropped them and picked up lighter ones and did 10 more reps. repeated 3Xs (85 TOTAL REPS roughly)...try to focus on the rear delt lifting the weight opposed to just doing a sudo row and just squeezing the mid traps or shoulder blades together.
I hold the dumbbell by touching my thumb to my small pinky finger lol and kind of lift my elbows up using my rear delts as if I was a puppet on strings lol..(jus thought of that ).

Got that money,,left no money on the basement floor for anyone else...well maybe a little because all I had was the bowflex and def could have gotten it in way more...
AT EASE!!!!

----------


## Marsoc

> I hear you. I meant cool thread I have never seen one like this. Pretty bad ass real world objects will make you real world strong. Probably has serious strength advantages over the gym


right, picking up something big and having an awkward grip, using good form so u don't hurt yourself etcetc..love applying my training to real world..cuz that's what im training and conditioning for..not to execute or exhort in the gym like how dross fitters do lol..seems like they train to train..so yeah..i would love to have a gym pass and use real Olympic free weights but all I have now is a bowflex and whatever else I utilize...I just increase the intensity for lack of real heavy weight..i.e super sets, multiple drop sets, triple super sets, triple drops etc..combos.. pre exhausting..and the combos can go on and on..love just hitting the random button and being like "ok im doing that today" keeps it fun and exciting

----------


## Marsoc

still cant get real sore though no matter what using this bowflex...im trying but the most sore I get is after a stair sprint session doing all the other leg stuff I do on that day at the park....everything else just get s a little sore for maybe 1 day or 2 days, to where I can feel it if I flex it.... but im going for that thorough deep full soreness that I can get from only using Olympic free weights and other gym equipment...
muscle memory is a fact im sure of though I been finding out.. its been like 2 years and im just starting to ease into this again and seems like they are bouncing back in decent time with moderate sessions (moderate compared to what im use to)

----------


## Obs

> still cant get real sore though no matter what using this bowflex...im trying but the most sore I get is after a stair sprint session doing all the other leg stuff I do on that day at the park....everything else just get s a little sore for maybe 1 day or 2 days, to where I can feel it if I flex it.... but im going for that thorough deep full soreness that I can get from only using Olympic free weights and other gym equipment...
> muscle memory is a fact im sure of though I been finding out.. its been like 2 years and im just starting to ease into this again and seems like they are bouncing back in decent time with moderate sessions (moderate compared to what im use to)


 I would sell the bowflex and buy used Olympic weights. I just bought 600-700 lbs with a squat rack and bench with leg curl arm curl and cable for about $450 combined. Facebook swap shops and craigslist. Good thing about weights is everyone wants the nice ones and very few will ever use them, so there is plenty for sale dirt cheap. Oh yeah I also got two barbells and a curling bar and two 70 lb dumbells. Bow flexes are expensive aren't they?

----------


## Marsoc

It's not my bowflex man. I said its my sisters and its all I got so hence it's not earth gym exactly but it's using what I got still making the best of it. Better then nothing. But yeah of course I would want used free weights. Average price for used Olympic bar plus 300 lbs of weight roughly Is like 300$ no bench. No rack or dumbbells etc that's what I been finding around here. 
. So just upping intensity to make up for lack of weight etc. I like it because it's independent grips so I get independent strength etc. Rather the more dominant muscle doing most work. And it has it s percs for constant resistance since its like a cable kinda. But uses then tension bars for weight.

----------


## Marsoc

Leg session. 
Increased the Intensity because last week I didn't feel as sore as before. Still was sore though. 
So after I did my stair sprints. Skipping every 3 steps for full extension and supersetting each climb to the top with 20 air squats for about 4 total sets I finished up that with just using the steps normally not skipping steps and sprinted up as fast as I could using short steps. 
Did a few lunges and calf raises while I was walking back to my Powerline Tower platform and there I did roughly 4 sets each leg doing one leg air squats so I added around 5 or 10 extra reps and about 2 extra sets to increase the intensity until it was failure almost
I then did my inclined lunges up a 75 foot long uphill path as the Picture Show in the previous post, did around 3-4 full sets of those to the top to failure each time was really wobbly..

----------


## Obs

> It's not my bowflex man. I said its my sisters and its all I got so hence it's not earth gym exactly but it's using what I got still making the best of it. Better then nothing. But yeah of course I would want used free weights. Average price for used Olympic bar plus 300 lbs of weight roughly Is like 300$ no bench. No rack or dumbbells etc that's what I been finding around here. 
> . So just upping intensity to make up for lack of weight etc. I like it because it's independent grips so I get independent strength etc. Rather the more dominant muscle doing most work. And it has it s percs for constant resistance since its like a cable kinda. But uses then tension bars for weight.


It's cool it's impressive. You have a lot of drive and willpower. You are gonna be huge when you cycle. You are already a big dude.

----------


## Marsoc

Thanks brother. Thank you man. It's still good hearing that once in a while. Ya know. Just got lose some body fat inbetween my lower Chest and arm pits is where it's collects. Yeah man I can't wait to start and experience the benefits. I swear I noticed some recovery Increase from cardio and sessions etc. Just from a shot or two of propionate I took but had to stop cuz of certain reasons.

----------


## Obs

Your welcome. I understand that. Hope it works out great for you.

----------


## Marsoc

Going to go from a powerstroke to a Cummings.

----------


## Obs

LMAO! As long as it ain't a duramax.

----------


## Marsoc

> LMAO! As long as it ain't a duramax.


That's funny because we got a duramax 2008 short bed truck. My old man gets it to specs for maximum torque and to be a frikin work monster. Was wondering where they fit in. I heard the frames suck and will rot out before anything. Are the engines good. Seems OK.

----------


## Obs

They are all good. I'm a diesel fan. Old school 7.3 powerstroke or 12 valve cummins. If it won't go 500k mi before an overhaul I wouldn't want it. I beat the Piss outta mine every day 300 miles. Duramax are a power plant I just never see that kind of longevity out of them.

----------


## Marsoc

Quick calf session on my rest day 2 days after leg demolition. 

Went to failure absolutely each time. Literally struggled to get the last rep up barely at the end of my sets. . It took a while to finally get it up. 

Did one leg then the next leg right after..no rest other then when I was doing the other leg...
Started with 10 reps then it went down as I fatigued. 

Went like this. 
10,8,7,5,4, roughly.... then drop [email protected] 3,3,3,3,3...
Git 3 reps in. Then Getting 3 reps Max each time I dropped the weight 
for a total of 5 drop sets... . So it looked like this. 3,3,3,3,3...
Did one leg then the other. 

Rested a minute or two and did body weight standing calf raises. Placed my toes on a step for full stretch. And burnt out at around 12 reps. Did about 3 sets

----------


## ScotchGuard02

> Found this few hundred pound rock. At least 350lbs. Moved it roughly 50 feet up a river to the edge of a waterfall I found. This was during a ruck with 80 lbs of sand in my MOLLE pack. On a horse trail. So I incorporated some of my training to aid me. I.e dead lifts / Atlis stone lift. etc. love training that aids me in real life applications


You're a crazy SOB, but strong!

----------


## Marsoc

> You're a crazy SOB, but strong!


Lol. Thanks brother . Ur not so bad urself.

----------


## Marsoc

Just was splitting some wood the other day. No big cardio or anything. Just slot of lifting. Lower back, legs and using core strength staying erect holding the big sections out in front of me. Slamming them on the ground a few times knocking bugs off. Then throwing them up on the log splitter. 

Tomorrow will be glorious. It is chest day. To be continued ...

----------


## ironbeck

Checking in bro. Nice thread lol. I believe plyometrics and using nothing but your imagination is underrated. You can achieve being truly athletic "real time" by using nothing but body weight. mixing it up is always nice though.Keep up the good work.

----------


## Obs

> Just was splitting some wood the other day. No big cardio or anything. Just slot of lifting. Lower back, legs and using core strength staying erect holding the big sections out in front of me. Slamming them on the ground a few times knocking bugs off. Then throwing them up on the log splitter. 
> 
> Tomorrow will be glorious. It is chest day. To be continued ...


Just moved a maple tree except hauling ass. Lucky my work gives me plenty of cardio. Just enough to get drenched in sweat a couple times a day. Splitting wood is damn good cardio with a maul. I can ring the Piss outta the hammer bell dinger game at carnivals every time. Love that game.

----------


## Marsoc

Steel Chest plate activated and boosted 

Chest day 

Switched things up a bit. Little change ups. 
(Independant strength grips so it similar to Dumbells)
To absolute failure and beyond using drop sets. I may have stopped if I couldn't get it up all the way but I knew I was fried and didn't wanna hurt myself. But sometimes when I want to stop I had like 1 or 2 more in me. First few sets I tried slow negatives but I can't keep that up with the volume I do.

30 seconds rest roughly Inbetween the triple drop sets and what not.
1 minute roughly Inbetween different exercises like when I'm changing the machine around 
Reps lowered naturally as I fatigued. Just dropped the weight same amount each set. 

Flat bench. Triple Drop sets (1 super set added to after the very last set after last rep is finished for 1 time as a finisher ) 
3 triple drop set. 
Started 10 reps dropped to 8 reps dropped to 6 reps 
8,dropped to 6,dropped to 5
6 dropped to 5 dropped to 4 plus added a super set of flat flys. About 6 reps (little change up to "shock") 

Incline was the same
10 reps dropped to 8 reps dropped to 6 reps 
8 dropped to 6 dropped to 5
6 dropped to 4 dropped to 3. plus super set added incline flys at 6reps. 

Standing Decline cable press. I was pretty fatigued from the onslaught. Really squeezed on these though I feel it in my front delt (I can describe it by saying that it gets hot kinda ). So I am careful. 

8 reps dropped to 6 reps dropped to 5 reps
6 dropped to 5 dropped to 4
6 dropped to 4 dropped to 3 

Seated arms stretched above my head cable pull overs. I stop when my arms are at the angle and position similar when doing standing decline flys etc. as to not engage my lats after that to much. 

Roughly 2 sets at first. Feeling it out. Wide or close grip..total 5 mixed sets roughly. 

Did 1st set of 8 reps wide
2nd set 8 reps closed. 

Figured closed recruited more fibers so I did that. 
3rd set close grip 6 reps 

Lowered weight to burn out 
4th set 10 -12 reps
5th set. 10-12 reps.

----------


## Marsoc

Sucked on my milk bottle afterwords and cried like a little baby.
Would have been nice to introduce some testosterone Aqua suspension that I'm waiting on..for a pre workout.

Man I am anxious about that stuff.

----------


## Marsoc

First I would like to say that God is Great 

Today was my final sentencing..and it went fantastic God willing. Might as well have been slapped on the wrist but I am humble and thankful for a second chance. 

Prosecutor could have as well been my defense lawyer. God willing. My lawyer said he didn't have much to say after prosecutor spoke..positive words..

Long story short I was waiting 6 months. Since I first signed up to this forum. I been easing into my training praying for. Second chance to continue and finally have this weight lifted off my shoulders. 

Well today was the day it was lifted and I feel like a Cummings Diesel engine on a full aluminum body frame ..
Soon very soon I will initiate phase one possibly. Still feeling it out. Especially waiting on pharm grade pct. 
phase 1 is super physiological introduction of compunds to aid my training and become an efficient well oiled machine. I.e. Performance, strength and recovery etc. I figure mass and asthetics will be a bonus considering my clean lean and mean bulk diet.

Waiting on Aqua suspension to kick start and pre workout implications coupled with sus250. All Maha pharm. 

To be continued. The Polish Monster is coming Brother. oooohhhh YEaaahhh!!! Like Macho Man Randy Savage.

----------


## Obs

> First I would like to say that God is Great 
> 
> Today was my final sentencing..and it went fantastic God willing. Might as well have been slapped on the wrist but I am humble and thankful for a second chance. 
> 
> Prosecutor could have as well been my defense lawyer. God willing. My lawyer said he didn't have much to say after prosecutor spoke..positive words..
> 
> Long story short I was waiting 6 months. Since I first signed up to this forum. I been easing into my training praying for. Second chance to continue and finally have this weight lifted off my shoulders. 
> 
> Well today was the day it was lifted and I feel like a Cummings Diesel engine on a full aluminum body frame ..
> ...


I want to tell you my story bad but cannot yet. I will tell you congratulations! I know EXACTLY what that's like! You are a cool dude and yes God is great! It is terrible staring down the barrel of an indictment and 99.9% of people don't know how damn easy it is for a person to go from perfectly legal upstanding citizen to being the prosecutors next example. Most cannot realize this until it happens to them. You will be a stronger man after the shit they put you through.

----------


## Marsoc

Thanks man. Yeah I'm very greatfull. F1 F2 F3 , 12-F5s.....fkin went nuts brother. SMH but alot was dropped or reduced.

----------


## Marsoc

Attachment 165909

Not alot. But still a little haul. Use this large capacity wheel barrel to get extra heavy loads of this semi wet oak wood. Load , walk doing calf raises here and there probably .stack and repeat. Just like the back of the shampoo bottle says. Would like to do back today but been busy and can't organicly ease Into a session. Plus I don't have any whey isolate left.

----------


## Marsoc

OK so me loading wheel barrel of wood I'd say 200+ lbs of wood since when I was walking with it doing calf raises it was getting difficult after about 7 reps or so each foot. 

As I get into intensive labor I start making the best out of it and having fun challenging myself beyond the task. 
So what did I do...I'm at the bottom of a slight drop In the yard. So I would really pack the wheelbarrow and line it up. And then I'd burst into a sprint going as fast as I can in the 30' roughly that I have. Got about 8-10 sprints bursts from each leg before I had to slow down ..so I turned it Into whatever leg workout that is. 

Then I moved what was left over in the large pile by grabbing a lot and pushing it off my chest like a press and tossing it about 10' to the pile . Tried doing alot to get a cardio benefit from it. Then did some throws like I was hiking a football. And that's about it ..day of no training so I try to do something at least. 

Welcome to EARTH GYM

----------


## Marsoc

Attachment 165912



Attachment 165913



Attachment 165914

Pics go with above post. Wheelbarrow filled that I sprinted with. Loaded with semi wet pin oak. Dense hardwood.

----------


## Marsoc

Back day 

Jet pack back session

HIT of my own variations. Plus HIIT

Drop sets , super sets (doing a different workout for the same muscle group after drop sets etc. ..
Possible pre exhaust since I like going heavy weight high volume with back. But I don't have lol the weight I need so it will do good I think. 

Split. Upper back then lower back moves. 

To be continued

----------


## Marsoc

Ok while this is fresh in my mind kinda still...
Afterwords I had my post WO shake but then sat in a tree stand bow hunting from 3pm till 7 pm. Couldn't feel my hands and no luck. 

BACK SesSioN. 

Double and triple super sets to failure for 4 sets each group. 
I did upper back first. 

NOTE tht since I have to get more balance in my weight to strength ratio. I wasn't able to do as many super wide pull-ups palm away..as I was once was able to do since I started easing into training again after a 2 year downward spiral...
But this back session only a few into since I first started again. All a sudden I was able to double my reps tht I got before. Minus detail lol. I'm self conscious right now lol (using independant strength grips similar to how dumbells give independant strength. On a bowflex )

Double super sets (one move right into another that works the same muscle group ...) 30-50 seconds rest between super sets. To recover mostly. It was a slight challenge today some reason. I loved it. And Inbetween changing the machine up for different lift I rested until I felt recovered just enough. Roughly 1 minute 

Upper back -

Wide palms away pull ups. To failure 
Super set right into wide grip lat pull downs 10-12 reps failure
Total 4 sets.

Wide grip cable rows 8 reps failure
Super set right into mid trap shrug (arms stretched straight forward and shrug back squeezing the middle and lower traps(isolation)) 10 reps failure
Total sets 4. Really felt the middle traps exhausting with Lactic acid on these ..

Lower back- 

Triple super sets to failure ..55 seconds rest between sets to recover mostly. 

Palms facing me chin ups. To failure. 
Super set right into lower lat cable rows. Elbows tucked to sides and really focused on the lower lat working. 8 reps roughly. Failure
Super set right into laying face down on incline bench using dumbells for Y raises. (Middle but mainly lower trap isolation I'm pretty sure ). 6 reps. Failure
Total 4 sets .

Seated cable lat pull overs. All the way up and down to my groin. And squeezed against my body.. 8 reps. 4 regular working sets. 3O seconds rest between sets. Pretty much Failure

----------


## Marsoc

Ok so I'm sure I can figure out different ways to do this. But haven't gave it much thought lately. Was wheelbarrowing some loads of wood today stacking the last pile. 
The other day for back I wish I was able to do some straight leg deadlifts for my lower back. So I just did it with a loaded wheelbarrow. Nice and smooth range of motion. decent amount of weight. Didn't do a lot. Just tried it. It worked so I will do it next week.

----------


## Marsoc

Arm day 
Wish I had more workout options for triceps and biceps. All I can do are regular standing curls. Using independant grips on the bowflex for independant strength. 

Started with biceps cuz if I did triceps first I would Ben burnt out and halfway ass the biceps. And I need to get them bigger. My triceps literally seems like they dwarf my biceps. Which I'm not complaint but I prefer balance.. even if the bicep is more aesthetic I think

Biceps first..triple drop sets to failure. 45second-1 minute rest between set to recover mostly 

Started with standing , shoulder width curls. 
8 reps drop set to 6 reps drop set to 5 reps = 1 set
3 total sets 

Hammer curls. Same thing. 

Triceps. Triple drop sets. To failure. No set number of reps really. But normaly at the gym I would be able to do standing tricep press downs , using the whole stack of weights and I'll pull the pin out a little and load it up with an extra 45lb plate and a 25 lb plate I think as we'll 

So I started with laying down skull crushers. 
Wasn't enough weight so first set I stoped at 12 reps. Drop set to 10 reps. Dropped to 8 reps I think...just to feel out what I can do with the weights. 

Was pre exhausted so next set got 10 reps, dropped to 8 reps I think then dropped to 6 reps. 

3rd set I did 8,6,5 I'm not sure though. 

Seated above head tricep press 

8reps, drop to 6 reps, drop to 4-5 reps
3 total sets.

Standing tricep press down. 
Normaly I could do a ton of weight with this. But I was so exhausted tht I was struggling with half tht amount. 

3 total sets of triple drop sets again
Various reps
Roughly 8,6,4

I think since I took off longer then a week since last time because of my classes and court etc. I been really having to work and been getting nice and sore. 

Mybe im just utilizing failure differently who know she. Some thing just happen to ease into itself orgnicly as I ease into this again. I always have but maybe it's because I'm getting more conditioned and going harder and harder

----------


## Marsoc

Wish I could devastate my biceps more. But man my triceps are thoroughly sore. ..in all 3 heads.

----------


## Marsoc

Shoulder and upper trap session 

Really hard to get tension all the way through on the dealt raises. I.e front or side. 

But I incorporated them into my session just for some extra isolation.
I mainly am doing compound moves until I get a gym pass and can have more variety. 
All sets to failure and beyond. 
30-seconds - 1 minute rest mainly between hard super sets. 
Using a bowflex with independent strength grips similar to how dumbbell works each muscle independently. (No gym pass yet....still )

Started with behind the neck military press super set with shoulder width upright rows-

1st set. 8reps press ,8reps upright rows 

2ND set. 6 reps press , 7 upright rows. 

3rd set. 5 reps presses ..super hard at this point. Barely getting it up, 6 reps upright rows 
Followed my final set up with another set of military press 7reps 

This was random thrown in. But I decided to do side dealt raises. And as soon as I was done I would go into a set of front dealt raises. 
Total only 2sets 
8-10reps side dealt raises super set with 
8-10 reps front dealt raises. (Consider one set them did another set)

Standing rear dealt reverse cable fly's. 
This was my first time doing this and man they burnt my rear dealts out so nice. Compared to bent over rear dealt fly's. 

Reverse rear dealt fly's super set with bent over rear dealt fly's with dumbbells 
8 reps reverse fly's 
Super set with 6-8 reps bent over rear dealt fly's. 
Did total of 4 sets like this. After my 2ND set I was already feeling the rear dealts cramp up. Was awesome.

Time for upper traps. I saved these for last so I can be pre exhausted a bit since there is not enough weight. 

Did 4 sets of 8reps. of closed grip upright rows to hit the upper traps and pre exhaust before my shrugs ... opposed to shoulder wide grip which hits the dealts. 

Single arm shrugs. Started doing 10 reps each side and soon as I finished the reps I did the reps on the other side. No rest besides the time inbetween one side or the other.. 
Totaled about 5 reps each side last 2 sets roughly I fatigued to around 8 reps. 

Did roughly 3 sets of face pulls about 8 reps each. ..

Finished up with the same process of side dealt raises into front desk raises for a total of 4 sets. 2 sets each..roughly 7reps

----------


## Marsoc

Attachment 166105Attachment 166106Been slacking on my strictness lately. A lot of work and classes I been doing. Final sentencing etc , graduation. Special occasions. Etc. 

So I want to post something. 

Today I had about 3 yards of compost that is high in veggie matter and tough to dig up even though it's real rich. It's real heavy from the rain lately. I filled wheelbarrows up and humped them about 150' to th garden and spot loaded 
Piles to spread later. Sweated my ass off. And tried doing calf raises whenever I was walking but that got old after the high volume of labor I wasn't doing. Switching from being right handed to left so get a close to even workout for any muscles in play. Switched to a large coal shovel for big shovels full after this pick was taken..burnt some calories I know that 

That's about it. Next up is leg day

----------


## Marsoc

Ok so last time I did legs was roughly 1.5 weeks ago. It took me a little longer to do every muscle group since I was busy which sucks ..I remember when I wasn't training 1.5 -2 years ago I was washing dishes part time on weekends and it was getting in the way of treaining ..

Leg day

Started with sprints up steps skipping every 3 steps for full ROM. top of each sprint To the top I super set with 20 air squats.
Total 4 sets.

Usually walk down th path back to truck to do my 1 leg raised platform squats and incline hill lunges. 
Rather I took a breather and a lot shorter rest and did my 1 leg squats on the steps. Roughly 80 degrees leg bent stood three steps down and placed foot on the very top of stairs. Did 2 sets each leg 12reps,12,10reps,10

Walk the 1/4 mile back to truck usually doing calf raises but this time after my calf raises for about 150' I ran back to the truck. 

Did 2 more raised platform sets. 25reps each leg 

Incline hill lunges. Roughly 80' long and roughly 30degrees incline. 4 sets total 
1 to the top 
2nd,3rd,4th I mad early it half way before my legs started failing and I was falling over ..

Ok normaly I'm done. Go home have my whey , diner etc..

This time I went home , mixed my 50grams hydrolized whey isolate with milk 

Drove 8minutes to my sisters and finished up with some post exhaustion moves

Leg extension super sets with air squats ..
3 sets total
15reps super set w/10 air squats. 
12 reps, super set w/ 10 squats
12 reps, super with 10 squats 

Standing Leg curls 
3 sets total
10reps,10rep,8reps

Done

----------


## Marsoc

Attachment 166133



Attachment 166132



Attachment 166131

Steps I sprint ..trying to show how steep they are. Pics don't do justice.

----------


## Marsoc

Wow man I had no idea. I currently weight 205 lbs...at 14% body fat.

----------


## Marsoc

Chest day 

Due to me being busy with everything and everyone else's to do list 
It's been a little more then a week roughly 1.35 weeks since last chest day or so. So I was a little less effiective I feel from the rest ..thoughsometimes it real good and I come back a biT stronger 

Decided to do super sets (same muscle group but different move right after the first lift)
Using independant grips on a bowflex. For independent strength and stabilizers
45-55 seconds rest between sets (one lift super set with another considered 1 set) 
All to failure 

Flat bench 3 total sets (really burned in the inner chest at first ..like intensely )made me want to stop 
10 reps flat bench start wide touch hands and squeeze on top of lift-super set with 8 reps flat bench flys
Then 8reps , super set with 7 reps
Then 8reps, super with 6 reps

Incline bench super set with incline flys- 3 total set with super sets
Same rep scheme roughly. To failure

Standing decline press super set with standing decline flys -3 total sets with super set

Same rep scheme roughly .to failure 

Seated pull overs. Regular sets. Arms raised above head and pull over till arms are in the position used for decline flys angle etc. 30seconds rest between sets

1 warm up set to figure weight 
3 working sets roughly 10reps, 8, 8

Ended with loading heavy weight on and did multiple strip down set flat bench flys
Started with 3 reps stripped weight and did 3 reps, and continued this till there was no weight I.e reps- 3,3,3,3,3,3

Finish session

----------


## Obs

Damn. How long did that take?

----------


## Marsoc

> Damn. How long did that take?


That was probably around 35-45 minutes. 

Ya see as i train like when I started. 4 years ago after not training beside hard labor since high school 12 years ago ..I find out I didn't know shit about the science of things. 

So before my downfall 1.5 years ago. I got to 220lbs natural. 
I studied various health sites. Like muscle and fitness. Found out what moves work what and what's proven, got an idea about dieting and foods , supplements. And what's worth it. Various intensity methods like HIIT with no rest between moves and like 30seconds between total set (triple,drop sets with a post exhaust move is considered one set ). HIT method And different intensity increasers like drop sets, super set, pre and post exhaust, isolations Etc

I took an average of what I read and I did trial and error and considered what is logical and real to me and spit out the hype garbage that sheep follow. 
The soreness test by seeing what moves works what the Most etc. 

So at first I was in the gym for like 2-3 hours literally but that's before I read about catabolism , and how the body produces a stress hormone that attacks muscle and deems ur workout useless. So I heard tomkeep it short and intense. In and out. Even though I loved being in the gym for hours. I would gomlate when nobody is there. 
So I started doing HIIT and short rest between sets and now a session for me is roughly 1 hour at most. Maybe longer if i had a gym pass. Like 1.35 hours. But I been doing about 45 minutes session. Leg day it's longer cuz I'm at the park walking from spot to spot. 

Get in get out. And start recovery sooner. 

But on cycle i can hit them 2.5 hour sessions now again I'm thinking. I heard Arnold Schwarzenegger had 3 hours session but because he was on roids so....a benifet that i like about cycling.

----------


## Marsoc

Back session

Super sets or super set plus drop set combo is considered 1 set ) 45-55 second rest between set and sometimes 1minute for harder lifts .little more then Normal HIIT. I usually do 30seconds rest between but been wanting to recover more prior to next set. 

Upper back-
3 sets of Wide grip pull ups to failure super set with lat pull downs 8reps

Lower back-
* little closer grip then shoulder width. To keeps elbows parallel with sides smother movement no flaring. 
*3 sets chin ups to failure super set with seated rows 7-8reps (elbows tucked To side for lower lats 

Upper back -
3 sets of Seated wide grip rows 6-8reps failure super set with arms stretched forward shrug straight back for middle traps isolation to failure 10-12 reps

Lower back- 
T-bar rows (instead of weight loaded on one side of Olympic bar bell and the other end shoved on the corner of room using the v grip ) I stood in the position similar to bent over rows and hooked the cables together and joined the grips close. So I could keep elbows tucked to side and pull to my belly button area..lower lat and lower trap )
1 practice set of them to figure weight and set up 
4 working sets of t bar rows, 15-20 reps. (Since there wasn't enough weight. At all lol ) super set with standing Y raises with dumbells to failure (roughly 8-10reps) drop set and do another set of Y raises to failure (roughly 6reps)

Those three moves considered 1 full set. 
Note* for the Y raises. It accused to me that doing face down on incline bench the apex of the weight is a total the top of lift but when i lower it the resistance decreases. And if I did standing it's pretty much opposite 

So I did standing Y raises but when my arms where near the top of the lift I would drop my hips and lean a little forward so that the resistance stays full throughout the whole lift because my arms aren't straight up where the weight is relieved. . Fucking genius lol. Reallly felt it work. 

Wanted to finish with seated cable lat pullovers..I got like 2 working sets of 8 reps and thought since I just did them the way I do them on chest day which was 1.5 days ago. I didn't want to stress my chest much so I quit. 

Back felt thick and as wide as my truck tail gate 

EARTH gym over and out. Get you some !!

----------


## Marsoc

All the stair sprints with body weight super sets squats. Lunges etc. are great don't get me wrong. But after today's kill. And having no knife to feld dress the BUck. I had to drag 175lb roughly deadweight deer through the woods up and down hills and small creek valleys etc. about 1/4 mile I would switch from holding the antler behind me by my ass shrugging him up and hauling him like a trailer. And then I would turn around after a while and walk backwards dragging him. I guess more quads one way and hams the other .i like balance and I'm OCD about it almost lol 

Legs were burning. Had To stop about 3-4 times. I haven't threw 80lbs of sand in my MOLLE pack and rucked up and down horse trails in a while. That helps but man I need a gym pass to strengthen my LEGS and build my muscle endurance i once had. 
It's all a process of breaking thresholds. Maybe I'll practice dragging a loaded hockey bag up hill smh. 
Attachment 166283
Attachment 166284Attachment 166285
Never shot from a tree stand let alone with a cross bow in a tree stand. 
20' high. And the buck was about 20' away. Followed a doe in since it's rut season. Dropped the bead and squeezed that trigger. Thought I missed cuz all I practiced was a few weeks ago for a half hour sighting the bow in. 
Went clean through. Rear lungs. And stuck in the ground. Thought i missed till I seen the blood trail And then followed the blood and spore trails like an Apache Indian .found him laying. Said my prayer and gave thanks then dragged him back and hung then field dressed him when I had a knife

----------


## Marsoc

Trying to stay consistent with training aside from busy schedule. 

Arm day
Using a bowflex with independant strength grips that builds independant strength and stabilizers. 

All to failure. Absolutely struggling on these today. Was awesome and the bands totally took it beyond failure 

All sets super set with set of reps with thick elastic braided band 
(Any set with a super set is considered 1 set ) roughly 30-55 seconds between sets. 

Started with:
Biceps -

Standing shoulder width bicep curls super set with thick elastic band standing curls closer grip with the twist of the 
PInky finger up and in to get that peak like Arnold said. 

3 total sets 
-Roughly 2 warm up sets sighting in my weight to use 

Working sets - 8reps curls super set with 12 reps elastic band curl then...
7 reps, 11 reps elastic 
6reps , 11 reps elastic 

Standing hammer curls super set with elastic band hammer curls 
same rep scheme and total number of sets(6-8first and elastics are 10-12)

3 sets of 6-8 reps standing hammer curls each set was super set with elastic band hammers roughly 10 -12 reps then...
7 reps super set with 11 elastic hammer curls 
6 hammer curls super set with 10 elastic hammers curls 

Bicep said we're straight pumped up like 22" pythons lol 


Triceps -

Standing press downs super set with elastic press downs 
Warm up sets 
3 total working sets super set with set of elastic band of the same move 

Tricep press downs -
8 reps tricep press down super set with 10 elastic press down reps 
7 reps press down super set with 10 elastic press downs 
6 reps press down super set with 10 elastic press downs 

Laying down skull crushers super set with elastic- 
8reps skull crushers super set with 7 reps elastic skull crushers 
7reps skulls super set with 7 reps elastic skull crushers 
6 reps skulls super set with 5 reps elastic skulls 

Seated above head tricep press :
(Same sets and rep scheme as above )

22" pythons

----------


## Marsoc

Shoulder and upper trap day 

Switched up my super sets and added in some isolation moves that I haven't been doing. Easing into things. ..my shoulders and upper traps are hard to break down cuz the onslaught I put them through over time I.e hard labor etc. 

55 seconds rest between sets (one loft followed by another to work same muscle group considered 1 set ). To failure and beyond with super sets 
Utilize thick elastic rope for some super sets 
Using bowflex with that works each muscle independently similiar to dumbells and good for stabilizers. Independant grips

Shoulders

Behind the neck military's super set with shoulder width grip upright rows. 
-2 warm up sets to figure out my weight range. 
-3 working sets 

8 reps military press, 8 upright rows
7 military press, 7 upright rows
5-6 military, 6 upright rows 

same rep range and set number 

Front delt raises super set with elastic rope front delt raises 
7 front delt raises, 7 elastic rope front delt raises 
7,7
6,7

Side delt raises super set with elastic rope side delt raises
8 side delt raise ,8 elastic rope side delt raises 
7,8
6,7

*triple super set / drop set -
Standing cross Rear dealt reverse flys Super set with bent over dumbell rear delt flys , drop set weight with lighter dumbells and super set with another set of bent over rear delt flys 

9 standing cross reverse flys, 6 bent over read delt flys, 6 bent over rear delt fly
9,6,6
9,6,6

**Through out that shoulder workout there were a few extra sets here and there figuring out weights and super set combo set of either compound or isolations. 

Upper traps- 
Normaly since i don't have enough weight I would leap from one side to the next with no rest other then however long it takes me to do my reps with the other side. Would normaly. Get all the weight up about 20 reps each side start of reps and work down after about 8 sets each side 

This time I stood on the bench which bent the rods more and. As u bend them the heavier it becomes. So I stood on the bench and was able to only get like 6-8 reps fresh. 
Still did my reps on one side and then did reps for the other side and then back to the other side. Back as forth no rest other then the time it took to reps out opposite side ..this time since the weight was a lot heavier I could not do as ,any back to back so there is a 45-55 second break at times

One arm shrugs reps per set
Left 8reps,right8reps,left 8reps,right 8reps,left6,right 6,left 6,right 6
Break
Left 6, right6, left 6,right6
Break
Left 6,right 6,left 5,right5
Break
Left 5,right 5

This pre exhausted my upper traps 
And finished with 3 regular working sets of close grip,upright rows to hit the upper traps 

7reps,7reps,7reps

----------


## Marsoc

It's leg day. 

I will incorporate and affect my concept I used for upper trap which is stay elevated for the rods to have more resistance. I.e doing one leg squats with one foot on the bench itself and using all the weight for one leg opposed to both. As well as leg curls and extensions. Etc. ..change things up a bit since after I dragged 185-200 lbs dead weight deer through the woods I noticed a lack of muscle endurance a little bit. I did drag it 1/4 mile though so I will give myself some credit.

----------


## Obs

> It's leg day. 
> 
> I will incorporate and affect my concept I used for upper trap which is stay elevated for the rods to have more resistance. I.e doing one leg squats with one foot on the bench itself and using all the weight for one leg opposed to both. As well as leg curls and extensions. Etc. ..change things up a bit since after I dragged 185-200 lbs dead weight deer through the woods I noticed a lack of muscle endurance a little bit. I did drag it 1/4 mile though so I will give myself some credit.


Just finished my leg day. It's the only thing I smack down every time. Squat weight goes up ten pounds a week consistently. I started giving two min rest between squat sets x4 and then I do extensions and curls with one minute or less x4 each. I love leg day, it's the only group I rip the ass out of every time. Give it hell marsoc!

----------


## Marsoc

> Just finished my leg day. It's the only thing I smack down every time. Squat weight goes up ten pounds a week consistently. I started giving two min rest between squat sets x4 and then I do extensions and curls with one minute or less x4 each. I love leg day, it's the only group I rip the ass out of every time. Give it hell marsoc!


If I had a gym pass...I use to say...do squats to pre exhaust my hams. Then super set right into leg press. Then super set with leg extensions but that started not happening cuz I'd be puking after the compund super sets. Leg curls. the abducter and induction machine (leg scissors machine cuz the outside and inside muscle add a lot of overall mass. And not jut like purtruding quads lol. Yeah leg day I'm literally collapsing walking out lol ..I didn't get to it today. But tomorrow. I'm waiting on my PCT stuff any day now

----------


## Obs

Good luck. I literally can't eat after legs. I choke down a shake and wait two hours cuz I get sick as hell. It's such a pure hatred movement doing a failing squat I wouldn't be allowed in a gym. I don't grunt I fucking scream and elk bugle and call out for mercy! Lmao! I love it!

----------


## Marsoc

Lol elk bugle. Haha. Yeah I puke In Garbage cans sometimes. If anyone is there. There prob like wtf lol elk bugle hah

----------


## Marsoc

Lmao dude hahaha
Dude I'll stop laughing and whenever I think of U saying u elk bugle I'll start again

----------


## Obs

> Lmao dude hahaha
> Dude I'll stop laughing and whenever I think of U saying u elk bugle I'll start again


I just don't understand how a man can fail a squat set and not make a sound. I would faint and my guts would squirt out. I can't believe there are gyms that don't allow grunting. Hell with them. I'll keep my home gym or an earth gym like yours any day!

----------


## Marsoc

> I just don't understand how a man can fail a squat set and not make a sound. I would faint and my guts would squirt out. I can't believe there are gyms that don't allow grunting. Hell with them. I'll keep my home gym or an earth gym like yours any day!


Yeah fuck a planet fitness for sure ..

----------


## Marsoc

O yeah legs in progress. The one leg allows me to get like 12 reps in Max maybe. Opposed to like 30 lol. To be Continued.

----------


## Marsoc

Ok leg day challenge. 
Using a bow flex with independant grips for independant strength. 

Started with one leg squat :
Using both grips connected with a shoulder strap meant for on the small of ur back. but I through it over whatever shoulder was on the side for whatever leg I was using

Same concept of raising my height so the rods are bended more and more resistance 

Doing 12 reps felt good at first. But I thought it would have gotten a lot harder To where I would fail at 10 perhaps. ...it got harder but I stayed at 12 throughout 

One leg squats -
Warm up 1 set of 12. 
Working sets. 5 sets of 12 reps each single leg squat. 

(1st two sets for each leg I did one leg then the other then back to the other side and repeat with no rest beyond the time it took for my other legs set )
Sets #3,4 and 5 I waited about 1 minutes between sets 

Leg extension. : not enough weight I think becuase the extra pulley etc. so did 

one warm up set of 25-30

One leg squat super set with single leg extensions to super failure 

3 sets of 10 reps squat, 6-8 reps extensions 

10 reps one leg squat. Go right into single leg extensions for the same leg 8 reps 
10reps squat, 8 reps extensions
10 squats, 6-7 extensions. 

-20 reps double leg air squats with elastic band while I was resting 

3 working sets of leg curls to failure 
8reps,7reps,6reps

Grabbed about 20 lbs of dumbells (all I had)
did lunges around the basement till I got wobbled. 

After session. I went on the trampoline and jump real hard and fast for a few minutes till LEGS burned and I started breathing harder
(Random died lol). I wanted to see if it did anything 

*. Wasn't the most intense leg session but I think the added weight resistance will be enough shock since all I been doing is body weight moves and stair sprint.

----------


## Marsoc

Attachment 166349
Can't figure how to send pics private message. Style without knowing the pic URL. Can't just add from photos. So I posted this to show someone ..I know u can't determine if its legit or not by pic. 
Maha pharma. 2ml amps. 50mg/ml. Aqua test suspension

----------


## Marsoc

The price I pay for one leg squats. Strap over shoulder looks like a wrecked going 100 on a gxr

----------


## Obs

Damn your leg day is hell.

----------


## Marsoc

> Damn your leg day is hell.


Dude I wish. Can't waif till I get the gym pass and have some real weights. And equipment. Ain't going to lie. Earth gym gets old sometimes. I wanna go IVan Dr ago high tech style. Like from the Rocky IV movie.

----------


## Marsoc

Removed. Added pics

----------


## Marsoc

> Not even a full 24 hours after a mild leg session. Before I set to sore. If i do even. First time that I did weight resistance though since I started training again. Usually stair sprints and body weft leg stuff.
> 
> Figured it would be good to stretch so I ran with the dog. Started with side Steps. Butt kicks , knee raises etc.
> 
> Ran probably about 2 miles maybe on and off ..probably 8 minute :30 Second miles.




Attachment 166357



Attachment 166358



Attachment 166360

----------


## Marsoc

Attachment 166362


> The price I pay for one leg squats. Strap over shoulder looks like a wrecked going 100 on a gxr




Removed. Stupid phone app. WTF

----------


## Marsoc

Attachment 166363Attachment 166364

----------


## Marsoc

I guess it's expected as I train more. 

Legs aren't as sore as I assumed would me. 
Considering first time i use weight resistance beyond body weight. 

Think it's because I get more conditioned each time. Last leg session I didn't my stair sprint routine plus body weight super sets etc. up hill lunges etc. 

I think this time and it's because of the leg extensions. The tear drop quad section above my knee is most sore whic is odd because I assumed the leg extensions worked the middle part of quad most. Unless it's from the one leg squats. 
Ps I need to start researching more workouts for my hams. 

O well. Today it's calfs and abs

----------


## Marsoc

Was going to do abs and calfs. But ended up doing just calfs. 

Used the strap,over shoulder method. Usually I just Grab one grip and do my one leg calf raises. But this time to essentially double the weight. I attached both grips so both cables are bending the rods opposed to one side 

2 Warms up sets of single leg standing straight leg calf raises. To figure out the weight 

Total 5 working sets each side
. Start doing two sets back to back each side back and forth. Then break 1 minute. Then another set , break then another double back to back. 
All to absolute failure till it hurt

8reps each side, 8reps each side, break, 7-8 reps each side , break, 5-6reps each side, 5-6reps each side 

standing, legs half bent into standing straight up Calf raises. (Double calf )

So similar to a normal standing calf raise. (Both legs) I started standing feet shoulder width apart. 
I wanted to do seated calf raises to work my side calfs (soelus) or whatever. 

SO a good hybrid I've learned was to squat about 1/4 of the way down and as u do the calf raise begin to stand u till ur straight up at the top of the calf raise. It hits the side calf and then goes into the bulk of the calf 

Did 2 warm up sets to figure out the dynamics and weight

Roughly 2 regular working sets 
Then I decided To start doing a super set added of body weight standing calf raises on a step(heels off full stretch)
Roughly 3-4 sets of them

Roughly 5 total sets 

That's it 

PS: to start breaking down my calfs a lot more in my weekly session. Since I know I neglect them ..I been doing things throughout the day when I remember opposed to a day just for calfs. 

I'll do heel off the step full stretch si gel leg calf raises whenever I walk up steps. When I walk around anywhere sometimes I'll do walking calf raises. 

Sometime I'll do a number I find reps each step. 

When I'm walking a wheelbarrow. I'll do walking calf raises. 

When I. Standing around I'll bust out a set of calf raises lol

There catching on also. My right has that knot in it that forms by th split. My left was lagging but it's starting to form that knot a lot bigger in the back inside part. That split pretty much.

----------


## Marsoc

Chest day

Same as above
Bowflex system with independant grip for independant strength. 
All sets to failure. AS much as I can 
55 seconds rest between sets (first set plus super set equals 1 set)

Flat bench wide grip and goes to hands touching at top of lift with squeeze for full contraction. 
Flat bench super set with flat flys
1 set Warm up
4sets working 

10reps bench,8reps fly
8rep bench,8reps fly
7reps bench, 7reps Fly
6reps bench, 6reps fly

Incline bench super set with incline flys
Some reps and rep scheme as above roughly 


Standing decline bench super set with standing decline flys
*same reps and sets as above 

Seated areas stretched above head pull overs till the arms are in the decline fly position the stop , while resting between sets I would do pullovers with elastic rope. Real light 

4working sets
8reps,8,7,7

----------


## Marsoc

Back day.
Same independent grip bowflex. 
To failure , 55 -1.2 seconds rest between sets or till just ready pretty much (super sets , pre exhaust or multiple drop sets included considered 1 set)
Power reps, 6-8 reps. 4-5 sets 

Warm up set
Wide grip pull ups to failure super set with lat pull downs 10-reps 
4 working sets 

Chin ups to failure super set with lower lat rows (elbows to side) 6-8 reps 
4 working sets 

Pre exhaust with shrugs (seated with Arms straight forward shrug back for middle traps isolation ) to failure 
Super set with wide grip rows 6-8 reps 
5 working sets
Last set I did like a multiple drop set (5x drop ) reps- 8,7,6,4,3

T bar rows 6-8 reps super set with standing y raises 8-10 reps 
4-5 sets 

Seated lat pull over on lat pull-down set up (arms straight up pull over and down to lower abs and squeeze to body ) 
3 workings sets 8-10 reps

----------


## Marsoc

Ok so I been doing what I can right..incorporating HIT and HIIT methods. I.e super sets, drop sets /multiple super, multiple drops.

Now I will like to have a few weeks or months doing pre exhaust specifically 

Thosemother methods are good to increase intensity but what I noticed is that even if I do heavy weight 6-8 reps wide grip seated rows. And when I super set right into shrugs for my middle traps (arms pulled forward and shrug straight back to isolate middle traps ). I can do a million reps of shrugs still even with the wide grip rows prior. I need to isolate and fatigue my mid traps first so they get extra worked. Cuz when I see back. I see that traps are the main mass of ones back. 
That back session today I changed up, and rather super set I tried pre exhausting my mid traps with those shrugs I do then I did my wide grip rows after ..and I felt it like crazy in my mid traps. Burning and fatiguing like crazy. 

With that said each lifting session is a trial ..and I will now switch to pre exhaust on some lifts. 
Like before doing single leg squats I will pre exhaust with leg curls then squat or extension then squat. Either order. Becuase I just didn't get crispy enough last time and I want a change from my sprint intervals and body weight stuff. I Need my muscle endurance and strength up again. 

That goes for other moves like upper back rows etc. I need to work on my mid and lower traps. 
I might pre exhaust my lower traps with y raises , then super set with t bar rows 

Etc etc

----------


## Marsoc

Shoulder/upper trap day


Super sets, super sets with drop sets, 
Independant strength grips. 1minute rest between sets 
all to failure 

Behind neck Military press super set with side delt raises 
Warm up set -1 and 3working sets 
8reps military press, 8 reps side delt raises 
7reps–—8 reps 
6reps—7 reps 

Upright rows (shoulder width grip) super set with front delt raises 4sets
10reps upright, 8reps front delt 
8reps—8reps
7reps-—8 reps
6reps—7reps

Standing rear delt flys super set with bent over rear delt flys 
9 reps rear flys, 10reps bent over flys
8reps rear flys —8 reps bent over flys 
8reps rear flys ,8reps bent over flys added drop set on another set of bent overs flys with smaller dumbells 
7reps,6reps,6reps (same as the super set and drop set above )

Barbell shrugs (using a bar slide inside the grips )

5ets of 8reps
On 5th set I did a 5x drop set.( 8reps, 8reps,4reps,3,3)

Close grip up right rows to work uppe traps 
1 set burnt out as many reps I could with the weight set

Elastic rope face pulls 
1 set as many as I could do

----------


## Marsoc

Arm day

Using independant strength bowflex
Super sets. 1minute rest best week sets , elastic rope 
All to absolute failure ...it sucked o so good 

Biceps-
Warm up sets 
3 working sets

shoulder width standing curls super set with elastic curls 
8reps, 15reps
8reps, 12 reps
7reps, 8reps

Hammer curls 
Same scenario as above 

Triceps -

Laying down Skull crushers super set with elastic rope skull crushers ,same movement 
10reps, 15reps
8reps, 8reps
7reps,6reps

Seated above head tricep press super set with elastic rope press same movement 
Same rep and set scenario 

Standing tricep press down super set with same move with elastic rope
Same rep and set scenario

----------


## Marsoc

Want my body to rest a bit after shoulder and upper trap one day, then arms next day before I do legs
So...
Today I decided to do calfs as an off day 

Standing One leg straight leg calf raises did one side then the other and back and forth only resting one side while the other was doing a set
4 sets each side

First Warm up set of body weight raises
Then weighted sets
8reps , 8rep
7rep , 7reps
6, 6
5,5 

Standing double leg calf raises 
Start with legs slight bent about 1/4 way down and raise up till I'm standing straight up by the time I complete my calf raise 
This has the benifet of bent knee calf raises as well as straight leg calf raises 

6sets, super set with body weight calf raises on a step
12 reps weighted, 20 reps body weight

----------


## Marsoc

Leg day 

Tried To destroy my legs to total failure with ore exhaustion techniques. But it's still hard with the weights I have to use 

Bowflex, 

Started pre exhaust with leg extensions 10 reps almost failure , super set with weighted 1 leg/ same leg squats 10reps 
4 working sets total - each leg 

Single Leg, leg curls 8reps, super set with lunges for that leg of 15 reps
2 working sets with the lu goes as a super set 
2 working sets with one leg air squats as super set 
4total working sets

For extra weight lol strapped my sisters aerobic weights that u strap to ur wrist or ankles (I chose wrist ) 2 pairs of those probaly 10lbs and grabbed 2 small dumbells in each hand 4 dumbells total since they were small 2.5lbs and 5lbs each ..so about 25lbs total 
Did lunges around the basement ,roughly 15 reps each side back and forth so 30total reps actualy 
3 sets of these. 

That's it. 
An I wish I had a gym pass. This just isn't cutting it for legs. I at least wish I had time to hit my stair sprint and uphill lunges ,then go to the basement for some squats and curls plus extensions.

----------


## Marsoc

Little sore today. I can tell when I'm in for a world of hurt especially when in sore when I'm leaving my training zone. Let alone the next day. I kinda feel it. Alot of glute soreness and a little in the tear drop quad section above the knee

----------


## Euroholic



----------


## Obs

Where the heck did you go man? Place is slow lately. Nobody to bs with.

----------


## Marsoc

I'm baaaackk. And I got a gym pass! Did legs last night around 12-1:30 am. Squats super set with leg press. Then regular sets of leg curls and extensions. And abduction and Aduction machine for inner and outer thighs. Plus a bunch of calf stuff. O man does it fee good to use some old fashioned steel again.
Still waiting on HCG . Just placed my order so i Gota pay and wait..l
This cabin fever shit is killing me and I can't wait To ease my suffering with this cycle

----------


## Marsoc

> 


Exactly. Now it's going to be a mixture of Ivan drago and rocky since I got the gym pass

----------


## Obs

> I'm baaaackk. And I got a gym pass! Did legs last night around 12-1:30 am. Squats super set with leg press. Then regular sets of leg curls and extensions. And abduction and Aduction machine for inner and outer thighs. Plus a bunch of calf stuff. O man does it fee good to use some old fashioned steel again.
> Still waiting on HCG . Just placed my order so i Gota pay and wait..l
> This cabin fever shit is killing me and I can't wait To ease my suffering with this cycle


You the man bro. You are a badass amount your peers. One of the few doing it right. I missed the hell out of you.

----------


## Marsoc

> You the man bro. You are a badass amount your peers. One of the few doing it right. I missed the hell out of you.


Awww baby. I missed you to. Lol. Yeh man I was pissed I took. Little break. Can't wait to start this cycle man. Fk am I pumper. Trying to get. Chest like you

----------


## Marsoc

Leg day
1st day at a legit gym in like 2+ years. Yeah I know lol. Smh


Start cold no stretching. 
Barbell squats 6 reps super set right into leg press. 8 reps
X4 sets total

3sets of 6-8 reps seated leg curl
3sets 6-8 reps leg extension

3sets 7 reps seated Abduction machine 
3sets 7 reps seated Abduction machine 
(Inner and outer thigh machines )

Stood on the standing hack squat machine with the shoulder pads. Threw some weight on and did standing calf raises super set with body weight standing calf raises.
3-4 sets of 6 reps weighted/15 reps. Body weight 

Seated calf raises. 3sets of 6-8 reps.

----------


## Obs

> Awww baby. I missed you to. Lol. Yeh man I was pissed I took. Little break. Can't wait to start this cycle man. Fk am I pumper. Trying to get. Chest like you


No kisses? Wtf? Lol thanks for the compliment!

----------


## Marsoc

Little chest session

Everything was to failure
To where it's not fun and you wanna stop
1 minutes rest between sets (both lifts/super sets equals 1 set)

Flat bench , dumbells. Super set with pec deck flys. Using elbows to lead with 
3sets
6reps flat bench,6-7 reps pec deck

Incline dumbell press super set with incline cable flys
3 sets of 6reps incline bench, 6reps fly

Decline hammer strength super set with standing decline fly
3sets 6reps, reps

----------


## Marsoc

No more earth gym for now ever since I got my gym pass. And man am I sore as Fk

Back day
All to failure and or beyond. 1 minute rest between sets

Upper back-
Wide grip pull ups super set with wide grip lat pulldown's palms away
4 sets- pull ups to failure. Lat pull down 6-7 reps
5th set i held a dumbell with my feet and did 1 rep max pull ups

Pre exhausted with Seated reverse shrugs (arms straight forward and shrug back for middle trap Isolation) super set with wide grip seated cable rows
3 sets 6reps,6 reps

Regular sets of chest supported row
4 sets of 5-6-8 reps

Lower back

Close grip chin ups super set with close grip lat pull downs palms facing me 
3 sets of 5 reps each

Barbell shoved in corner t bar rows super set with face down incline Y raises
4 sets of 6 reps each

Seated v grip cable rows, elbows tucked in for lower lats

3 regular sets of 6 reps

Fucking exhausted today 
I lifted yesterday. Coupled with my chest sore as shit. No fun until end results lol

----------


## Marsoc

Ok. Been slacking on my posts

Arm day
All to failure, 45 second-1 minute rest between sets (each drop or super set is considered 1 set)

Biceps
Triple drop set
Standing shoulder width dumbell curls, finished reps then dropped 10-15lbs each drop
7reps,6,4 x3sets

Standing dumbell hammer curls
Same triple drop set and rep/set scheme 

Standing super wide grip (1' beyond shoulder width) barbell curls 1,2,3 reps max.
.................................................. .................................................. ...........

Triceps-

Flat bench barbell skull crushers drop set with dumbell skull crushers 
6reps, 6reps x3sets

Standing above head barbell tricep press super set with single dumbell above head tricep press (hands making the shape of diamond when gripping dumbell)
6reps,6 x 3 sets

Neutral grip standing tricep press downs. Added a 45lb plate to the full stack so when I lowered the weight after 1st set the plate will hit and drop off and I would do another 5reps with just full stack

6reps,5reps x 4sets

----------


## Marsoc

Shoulders

Decided to pre exhaust doing my isolations before compunds 

All sets to failure 
30seconds -1 minute rest between super or drop sets etc.

Because of my job doing masonry work, I have felt my front delts kind of heat up quick or maybe get a little sting going on...so I neglected them for the last 2 years I been lifting. So....I'm doing them gainbecause my shoulders are def lacking the front round mass in all from them.

Start with standing dumbell front delt raises, triple drop sets down the rack 
8,6,5 reps x 3sets

Standing dumbell upright row super set right into a triple drop set side delt raise.
5reps upright row then 6,5,3 side delt raise x 3sets

Standing rear delt reverse flys super set with bent over dumbell rear delt raises.
6reps, 5reps x4 sets

Standing ,( behind neck focused )dumbell military press, triple drop set
6 reps, 5reps,3reps x 3sets

Dumbell shrugs, triple drop sets down the rack (hand were literally stuck in the grip position after I was done holding them heavy ass dumbells 
6reps, 5reps,3 reps x 4 sets

Behind the back Barbell shrugs.
7reps x 4 sets

Then regular barbell shrugs (front) super set with behind back barbell shrugs.
6reps front, 6 reps back. X 3 sets

Day or 2 later my upper traps are actually sore for once lol.

----------


## Marsoc

Leg day 

Start cold no stretching. All to failure. 30 seconds - 1 minute rest between sets 

Barbell squats super set with leg press
5reps, 5reps x 3 sets

Seated leg curl 6reps x 3 sets

Single leg extensions 6reps each leg x 3 sets

Leg Abduction. 7 reps x 3 sets

Leg Aduction. 6reps drop set to 6 reps x 3 sets

Standing calf raises using standing hack squat machine with shoulder pads-6reps. super set with body weight calf raises - 15 reps
X4 sets

Seated calf raises - 7 reps x 3 sets

----------


## Marsoc

Chest

30seconds - 1 minute rest between sets, all to failure

Flat dumbell press, drop set, and super set with pec deck flys (lead with elbows)
6reps,4reps,3 reps x 3 sets

Incline dumbell press super set with incline cable flys
7reps,4 reps x 3 sets

Hammer strength decline press machine super set with standing decline flys
6reps,4reps x 3 sets

Seated cable pull over (using lat pull down station, start with arms extended above and pull over until arms are in the decline press position then stop ) used close grip cuz I felt it contracted better

----------


## Marsoc

Attachment 167144 Waiting till forearms naturally gain from gripping since im finally using free weights. Then I'll start doing forearms stuff on arm day. When I took the pic i was doing biceps so triceps werent as full. And im not one to take pics all day when i should be lifting. Finaly have this gym pass so should be starting to grow. Second week in with real equipment after 2.5 years off. And finally starting to do train front delts. Always felt them heat up do to me loading blocks on scaffolding doing masonry work. So I never trained them but been not liking my lack of development in my front shoulder department. It's all a process....

Got my HCG on order and just waiting to start my first cycle. Can't wait
Ps. That's my left my lol

----------


## Marsoc

Arms

All to failure. 45second - 1 minute rest between sets

Triceps:

triple drop sets - flat bench dumbell skull crushers 
6reps,5,4 x3 sets

Standing above head tricep dumbell press (holding one end on one dumbell )
Triple drop set.
6reps, 5,4. X3 sets

Tricep pressdown using neutral triangle shape grip.
Drop set
Full stack Isn't enough so I put a 35 lb plate on the pin and do my 5-6 reps, when I lower it all the way down the plate hits the frame and falls off then I can do my drop set with the full stack for another 3-5 reps

6reps,4reps. X3 sets


Biceps:

Triple drop set dumbell curls shoulder width but more of an emphasis on inner bicep keeping them close (they naturally turn in close). Make sure to twist my pinky finger up for the peak contraction.
6reps, 5,5. X3sets

Triple drop set dumbell Hammer curls.

6reps, 5rps,3 reps. X3sets

Super wide bar bell curls
2reps. X2sets

----------


## marcus300

> Attachment 167144 Waiting till forearms naturally gain from gripping since im finally using free weights. Then I'll start doing forearms stuff on arm day. When I took the pic i was doing biceps so triceps werent as full. And im not one to take pics all day when i should be lifting. Finaly have this gym pass so should be starting to grow. Second week in with real equipment after 2.5 years off. And finally starting to do train front delts. Always felt them heat up do to me loading blocks on scaffolding doing masonry work. So I never trained them but been not liking my lack of development in my front shoulder department. It's all a process....
> 
> Got my HCG on order and just waiting to start my first cycle. Can't wait
> Ps. That's my left my lol


Nice forearm

----------


## Marsoc

Thanks they seem small compared to the avatar pic I have. But they will return in time

I need to get my biceps up. I always hated training them. I thought my tris looked swelled up that day, second thought,,I shouldn't have posted tht pic of my scrawny ass

Wait..so you can see the pic of just my forearm along with the tricep pic? I tried deleting tht one since it not flattering lol ...

----------


## Marsoc

Instead of the old each major muscle group one time a week with having the day after legs or back off for a total of two rest days a week. I been training HIIT n HIT together pretty intense. So the way my schedule has been working out is I been trining every other day and on the inbetween days I train calfs and abs. So I usually get all my sessions in starting Monday and finish the Tuesday of the following week. Which is only a day or so beyond normal but I get plenty of rest and get my abs and calfs in 3 days a week .

----------


## Marsoc

Back

All to failure , 30seconds-1minute rest between sets 

Upper back 

Wide grip pull ups holding a dumbell with my feet, super set with behind the neck lat pull downs 
3 reps, 6 reps. X4sets

Seated reverse cable shrug (arms straight forward and shrug back for middle traps isolation) super set with wide grip cable rows.
6reps,6reps x 4 sets
Note: next time instead of doing the shrugs set first then row set. I want to combine them into one set..so I want to try maybe 2 shrugs followed by my wide grip Row andthat will be considerd 1 rep.

Chest supported rows regular sets and a 5x drop set at the end .

6reps x 4sets. Then I loaded it up heavy did drop set 3reps,3reps,5,5,4 roughly

Lower back-

Chin ups super set with close grip palms up and elbows close lat pull downs 
3reps, 6reps. X 4 sets

T bar rows. Olympic bar loaded up with 25lb weights on 1 side for full range of motion using the v grip handle. Super set with standing dumbell Y raises
6reps, 8reps x 4sets

Single arm flat bench supported 1 arm rows (whatever it's called where your knee and hand is placed on the bench and row with opposite arm elbow kept to side with dumbell)...yeah those lol. 6reps each side x 3sets.

Straight leg dead lifts. 6reps x 3 sets

----------


## Marsoc

Shoulders and upper traps 

All to failure 30seconds -1minute rest between set

Dumbell shrugs triple drop set.
6reps,5,5 x 3sets

Behind the back barbell shrugs. Rest pause
3-6reps x8-9sets

Face pulls 
8reps x 3 sets

Behind neck. Military dumbell press triple drop set
6reps,4,3 x 3sets

Side delt dumbell raises. Triple drop set
6reps,5reps,4reps. X3sets

Standing Reverse cable flys super set with bent over rear delt dumbell flys.
6reps,6reps x3 sets

Reverse peck deck flys
6-8 reps X3sets

Front delt dumbell raises. Triple drop set
6reps,5,4 x 3 sets.

----------


## Marsoc

Upper traps are finaly toasted ..sore as frik!! And it's been a long time. I guess it was the heavier then normal dumbell triple drop sets and the rest/pause high volume sets of behind the back shrugs. I def noticed after I did my shrugs and moved on to military press. I wasn't able to get the heavy dumbells that I wanted to use above my shoulders. Traps def help out in lifting shit above shoulder height lol

----------


## Marsoc

Leg day .

Been gettting sore but not as I would like..like I literally can't or don't wanna walk even though I love the pain or when I come up to a curb it's like navy seal hell week stepping up on it lol...so I might add a twist. Either drop set or rest pause squats instead of the squats super set with leg press. And single leg leg press instead of normal.. drop set single leg extensions and curls , drop set Aduction and Abduction 
And of course calfs will be hardcore.

I might just do rest pause for most of the exercises except the single leg leg press ..they seem to have worked wonders on tearing up my upper traps the other day

----------


## Marsoc

Ok I'm pleased with my change up of intensity today my little switch up just to spice things up from the usual squat super set with leg press then leg curls and extensions , Abduction and Aduction then calfs... hit the freestyle button today.

All to failure. Rest between sets 30seconds - 1minute. On my single leg workouts I would do one leg then it's super set and when Im Finished I would do the other and repeat with no extra rest other then jogging or walking across the gym to the machine .

LEGS:

Squats super set with plyometrics squats (I held a 35lb plate and did an air squat, except i exploded up off the ground and jumped as high as I could and back down , ass to the ground and repeated till exhaustion 

Barbell squats 5reps, super set with exploding jump plyometrics air squats lol(holding a 35lb plate) 12 reps. X3sets (these things absolutely killed me. I'm thinking about nicknaming them the demoralizes ) actualy winded me ..they were awesome. I love strength training mixed with endurance stuff..like more applicable to real life I think 

Single leg, Leg press super set with single leg, Leg extensions.
6reps leg press, 6reps extensions . X3sets each leg (no rest between each leg sets..my other leg rested while I was doing the others legs set)

Seated leg curls super set with weighted (25lbs) glute/ham raises 
6reps leg curls, 4-5reps glute/ham raises x4sets

Triple drop set leg Aduction.
3reps,5,5 x 3 sets

Triple drop set leg Abduction 
3reps,5reps,4reps.

Standing calf raises super set with seated calf raises
6reps standing, 5reps seated x 4sets.
After 2nd set add a triple super set of standing body weight calf raises .
I went easy of calfs since I been hitting them 3-4 times a week..I was beat after legs and it was late.
Love hitting the random button

----------


## Marsoc

removed
Can't figure out how to convert a video from my Facebook so it doesn't link people to my personal account. Fml..

----------


## WasAcouchPotato

I hear ya on the "random button". I've introduced this into my training weekly. It's fun to see where the training takes you.

----------


## Marsoc

Chest

All to failure. 30 second -1 minute rest between sets

Not going to lie I ran into someone and we were talking are asses off , explaining my situation I was in recently ..so I had a lot of rest after flat bench while I was on incline ..so I compensated for it on lower chest. It worked out cuz I have a decent upper chest and want a more developed lower .

Flat dumbell bench drop set then super set with pec deck flys (lead with elbows)

6 reps, drop set, 5 reps, super set flys 4-5 reps x 3 sets

Incline dumbell bench drop set and then super set with incline cable flys.

6reps, drop set 5reps, super set with flys @ 4 reps. X4 sets

Decline hammer strength bench super set with standing decline cable flys
6reps hammer strength, super set with flys @ 4 reps. X 3 sets

But then I hit the super random button. Did anoer set but triple super set and added the peck deck flys.
Another set I did was a strip set (kept moving the pin down doing as many reps as possible on the decline cable fly, roughly 4 sets then I would go right into some cable pull overs (stopping my arms when they are at the angle they would be when doing a standing decline cable fly. So this way I don't engage my lats as much by pulling all the way to my core.)

Or I Would do cable pull overs, then super set into the standing cable flys triple drop set then super set again with more cable pullovers..

Crazy random stuff to compensate for the rest I took on incline when talking lol.

This time I actualy felt the pullovers in my chest. Kept a shoulder width grip and really tried to not use my arms or lats..I think it's a muscle to kind connection you need when doing pullovers so you engage your pecs more so then your lats,.just like squats,.its easy to use lots of quads but when u focus on your hamstrings and glutes you can engage them more .

----------


## Marsoc

I'm usually stick with a general session concept for a month .then I switch it up. 

Another variation I like doing to heavy weight high volume.
I will aim for a certain number of total rep .10reps for example. But I will achieve them 10reps by using heavy weight I can only lift 2- 3times..so I'm getting the volume in by using weight I couldn't normaly do high reps with .

I.e dumbell bench. dumbells I can only dom2-3 reps with. Drop set until I reach 10 reps total.. it's kind of similar to any triple drop sets ..but i normally just aim for 6reps each drop set , not to heavy not to light and do what I can. 
People,usually do heavy weight , long rest, low volume. But I want heavy weight , high volume , little rest..who knows if this is optimal. I just want to punish myself and challenge my body and force to grow

----------


## Marsoc

Ok 2nd time typing this now since computer crashed.

Pretty intense back session. Total session time = 1hour and 45 minutes

All to failure, 30-60 seconds rest between sets

Upper back:

Weighted super Wide grip pull ups (holding dumbells with feet) super set with wide grip lat pulldowns.
3reps pull ups, 6-8 reps pulldowns x 4 sets
- After finished with the last set I did a multiple strip set. As many reps as I could, then lowered the weight by 1 notch after failure was reached. (Roughly 4-5 sets of 3 reps)


Pre exhaust with Seated cable shrugs (middle trap isolation) super set with super wide grip seated cable rows.

4-6reps shrug, 5reps cable rows
-Same multiple strip step concept after last set (4 extra sets of 3 reps)

Chest supported wide grip rows
5-6 reps x 4 sets 
Again... the same multiple strip set concept after last set (4 extra sets of 3 reps each from the strip set) 


Lower back:

Shoulder width chin ups super set with shoulder width lat pull downs.
3reps chin ups, 4-5 reps pull downs x 3 sets

T-bar rows super set with face down incline Y raises.
Olympic bar loaded one side with 25lb plates for full range of motion, use V grip for handle, other unloaded end of bar shoved in corner. 

6reps tbar, 4 reps Y raises 

Flat bench supported single arm dumbell rows
6reps each side x 3 reps each side.
After last set on each arm I added a triple drop set @ 3-4 reps each set.

Straight leg dead lifts / rack pulls
6 reps x 4 sets.

----------


## Marsoc

Shoulder and upper traps

All to failure and beyond. 30-60'second rest between sets 

Behind neck military dumbell press triple drop set.
3-4 reps, 3 reps, 3 reps. X 3 sets

Dumbell shrugs triple drop set
3reps, 4 reps, 3 reps x 4 sets

Barbell shrugs : behind back shrugs super set with front of body shrugs.
6reps back shrugs, 3-4 reps front shrugs. X 3 sets
4th I did a rest pause with both front and back shrugs.
Roughly 4 sets of 3 reps out of rest pause set (back sets 1st, front sets 2nd)

Finished with a multiple strip set of face pulls. Drop the pin every other hole for about 5 sets @ 6 reps roughly each.

Dumbell upright rows super set with triple drop set side delt dumbell raises.
5reps upright rows, 3rpes side raises,4reps, 3 reps. X 4sets.

Standing reverse rear delt cable flys super set with bent over rear dealt raises super set with reverse peck deck flys.
5-6 reps reverse cable flys, 5reps bent over raises, 3-4 reps peck deck x4 sets
After last set I did a multiple strip set of standing reverse cable flys and then Super set with a multiple strip set of reverse peck deck flys.
(Dropped the weight like every pin hole for about 3-4 sets of 3-4 reps.)

Triple drop set front delt dumbell raises 
2-3 reps,6reps, 6reps. X 3 sets
After last set I did something like a quadruple /sextuplet set using some dumbells I found that are inbetween the dumbells rack weight such as 12lb after the normal 15lb ones and 8pound weights after the normal 10lb ones .

Land mine front delt raises (holding a 25lb plate ). 2 regular sets of 6-8 reps.

----------


## Marsoc

The other day when doing shoulders I used heavy dumbells for shrugs. I had them off the rack on the ground so when I had to do my triple drop sets.id have to squat as low as I could literally ass to the ground pretty much and deadlift/deep squat these things to lift them up. About 1.5-2 day s after shoulders I noticed my hamstring a little sore, actually felt more sore then they get on leg day. Maybe it's cuz I didn't get my quads sore and So I noticed I took more...but I think I might have a New lift to incorporate on leg day.

----------


## Marsoc

Triceps and abs.

Normaly do arms, triceps/biceps on same day. But with my split I been using which has been a major muscle group one day, the day after I would do abs and calfs. But i don't want to be overwhelmed so I consolidated. I added biceps in to my calfs and abs day, and on another inbetween (calfs& abs day) I added tricep. So now I don't have to have a seperat day just for arms.i have a full day dedicated to either biceps or triceps .to just melt them down and at the end I'll add in some abs and calfs workouts. (Note : I didn't do calfs this time because the next day is leg day and didn't wanna burn them up)

Triceps.
I like to go heavy and high volume as usual ..but heavy with triceps especially. Because they def aid in compund movements and I want them to be like hyper boosters, strong as fuck to help out ..

Laying down Dumbbell skull crushers triple drop set.
3reps,4 reps,3 reps. X 3 sets.

Tricep machine (seated with arms extended forward to mimic skull crushers position). Triple drop set.
5reps,3reps,3reps. X 3 sets

Standing above head dumbbell tricep extension. Triple drop sets.
3reps, 4reps,5reps. X 3 sets.

Standing above head single dumbbell tricep extension. (Hands make the shape of a diamond holding the inside of one end of dumbbell.) triple drop set.

3reps, 3reps,3reps. X 3 sets

Standing tricep cable press downs. drop set. (I place a 35lb plate on the pin along with the full stack. and do my reps and when I finish I take the plate off and continue with stack.)
4reps full stack with 35lb plate, drop,set to full stack 5reps. X4 sets.
PS: I snapped the cable on the one side of the cable station area. Must be because of my massive strengths..,or because they need to fix ll their shit lol

On last set I did a multiple strip set to make up for the lack of volume for the press downs compared to the first 2 position (standing and laying down)
I did this by ....when I Finished my last set, I dropped the pin about every other hole. Made out 5 extra set of around 3 reps from this .

Abs.


Attach rope to lat pull down machine and perform weighted crunches.
Super set with super decline weighted sit-ups , super set with weighted oblique twist machine.

There is a decline bench with the leg/foot holders to lay decline for sit ups..I set it to the steepest setting, about 55-60 degrees i imagine but I place the one end on a 4"x4" wooden post with some feet attached to stabilize it..it just increase the degree of my decline angle which makes it more difficult )holding a 10lb weight since I have no medicine ball.

5reps weighted crunches , 5-8 reps weighted sit ups (after failure reached i drop the 10lb weight and do body weight till failure(roughly 3-4 reps.), 6reps each side on weighted oblique twist machine . I did all of this in a row for 4 sets.

Hanging leg/knee raises. Rest pause (I would rest and pause for about 3times each set) all to failure X3sets of triple rest pause sets.

----------


## hollowedzeus

'Hitting the random button'... this really does interest me. Do you find It works for you?

----------


## Marsoc

> 'Hitting the random button'... this really does interest me. Do you find It works for you?


Yea man. I ran I have a general routine I follow for a month roughly..like drop sets one month or the next month I'll do super sets 
My super sets are one move and then another move that works the Same muscle group..I.e pull ups then go right to lat pulldowns and do them with no rest between. Sometime I do triple sets..and I might do seated cable shrugs (for mid traps) super set with wide seated cable rows , followed by chest supported rows..but sometimes I might add bent over barbell rows to help my stabilizers instead of the chest supported...shit like tht. But sometime I'll just use all of what I know on increasing intensity and just do some random random shit on my last set just to throw a curve ball.

It keeps it things random and exciting as well as my body guessing.
I try to have some structure like I said by keeping a general solid base routine for a month or so. But I throw in different things here's or there and switch stuff,up here and there for fun

----------


## Marsoc

Wowzers!!! Leg day

All to failure- 30-60 seconds rest between full sets/super sets etc..

Back barbell squats super set with weighted plyometric jump squats.(holding a 45lb plate I did a wide stance air squat ..(naturally for stability )and I exploded up and juMp as high as possible each rep)

5reps barbell squats , 8reps plyo jump squats. X 3 sets

One leg, leg press super set with one leg Leg extensions.
5 reps leg press, 4 reps extensions. X 3 sets.
(No rest between legs other then the time it takes to do the other legs sets)

Glute and hamstring laying face down single leg kickback machine. Super set with one leg leg curls.

4-5 reps kickbacks, 4 -5 reps leg curls x 3-4 sets.

Weighted hamstring and glute extensions /raises. Super set wth body weight lunges.

5reps extensions, 12 reps lunges. X 3 sets.

Leg Aduction machine. (Whatever works the outer thigh ) triple drop set.

3reps, 3reps, 3reps. X 3sets.

----------


## Marsoc

Chest day 
All to failure and beyond, 30-60 seconds rest between sets.

Was forced to switch things up this time due to the cable station area thingy having one cable snapped (I snapped it on triceps by hanging a plate off the pin..couldn't handle the pressure my Clydesdale horshoe triceps emitt )

So I did a lot of single arm actions to utilize the only one cable for flys etc.

Lower chest - 
Single arm hammer strength decline press super set with single arm standing decline cable flys. No rest other then the time it took to do the other arm.
4reps decline press, 4reps,decline flys x 3 sets.

This pre exhausted my lower chest so when I was on flat bench I figure it was hitting that lower chest even more and also putting more pressure on my middle from the lower being pre exhausted 

Middle chest-
Double drop set with double super set.
Dumbbell flat bench drop set with another dumbell set, super set with dumbell flys for stabilizers,super set with pec deck flys (focused lead with my elbow and squeeze) for full range of motion flys 

3reps DB bench,3reps DB bench, 4reps DB flys,5 reps peck deck flys.
X4 sets. (Chest was totally fatigued after that. But it was all to true failure so it doesn't matter what came next I don't think lol)
After final set I did a multiple strip set on the peck deck flys, by doing as many reps as I could and lowering the pin one plate each time till I Got about 5 extra sets in of about 3 reps each.

Upper chest- after remembering I only had one fly cable I changed up after this first set cluster ...
Incline DB press drop set with another DB set and super with hammer strength incline press since I forgot there was only one cable for flys.

So I switched to this for upper chest...

Upper chest-
Incline hammer strength single arm press super set with single arm standing incline cable flys. No rest between each arm other then the time it took to complete the working arm. And I switched from close,medium and shoulder width grip to see which activate more fibers or contraction * did not lock out as to engage triceps so I kept pressure on the pec at all times.

5reps hammer incline, 4 reps incline flys. X4 sets

Finisher sets-

Peck deck flys super set with full R.O.M cable pull overs (using lat pull down Machine and shoulder width grip)
6reps peck deck flys, 6 reps pullovers. X3 sets

Really felt the pullovers as a super set burning my chest

----------


## Obs

> Chest day 
> All to failure and beyond, 30-60 seconds rest between sets.
> 
> Was forced to switch things up this time due to the cable station area thingy having one cable snapped (I snapped it on triceps by hanging a plate off the pin..couldn't handle the pressure my Clydesdale horshoe triceps emitt )
> 
> So I did a lot of single arm actions to utilize the only one cable for flys etc.
> 
> Lower chest - 
> Single arm hammer strength decline press super set with single arm standing decline cable flys. No rest other then the time it took to do the other arm.
> ...


Thorough.

----------


## Marsoc

> Thorough.


For sure .i always hit any muscle group I do from every mechanical angle biologically proper lol and use a multiple array of methods to do so. I don't wanna be one of them un proportioned dudes lol 
Ps: I edited and added a few more details into my chest entry.

----------


## Obs

> For sure .i always hit any muscle group I do from every mechanical angle biologically proper lol and use a multiple array of methods to do so. I don't wanna be one of them un proportioned dudes lol 
> Ps: I edited and added a few more details into my chest entry.


I worry about too many sets causing muscle breakdown. I realize you go for power though and are about a lot more than a look. I do six or seven excersizes at three sets each and call it good most of the time. I do not have the lung capacity for drop sets. When I am done my panties are soaked and it takes a long time to get my breath back.

----------


## Marsoc

> I worry about too many sets causing muscle breakdown. I realize you go for power though and are about a lot more than a look. I do six or seven excersizes at three sets each and call it good most of the time. I do not have the lung capacity for drop sets. When I am done my panties are soaked and it takes a long time to get my breath back.


Your right. I use to be at the gym for 3 hours blasting away my muscle. Then I learned about the stress hormone our body will produce under long periods of stress called cortisol and it will deem the workout negative or neutral since you body won't be an anabolic atmosphere anymore. Rather the opposite I.e catabolic.
With that said I started adding HIIT to my HIT. Which means I do everything with little rest periods between my super and drop sets etc. so all together I'm at the gym for 1-1.5 hours max. Ya see what I do is the same as someone doing a set of 12 light reps..rather I'm utilizing drop set methods for example to get that same number of high volume in but using heavy weights. So heavy weight high volume ..and there no other way to achieve this high volume with heavy weight..and even if I did lots of sets with heavy 3-5 rep max ..it will still lack that endurance factor from all the rest periods etc.
I can't lift a heavy weight for 12 reps that I can only do 3-6 times obvisouly. ..so I do my 3reps, drop set to a little lighter and do 3-4 more heavy reps with no rest between etc til I reach my high volume. Simple because I don't want to just be strong to lift a car or nothing but endurance to where all I can do is run or aerobics. So I want to do wht I can hardcore for extended periods of time..
This may be u orthodox but I get it done. And hopefully it works. My issue is my diet which I wanna get right so I can drop this excess fat while keeping strength and holding my muscle and revealing it.
With that said that's why ..and I hope it works lol. But I drink my bcaa during my training so my muscles have tht fuel to jump start recovery while under that stress . I was adding Gatorade to my bcaa for the extra fuel of dextrose and carbs but I heard that this blunts growth hormone release during my session so I just been strictly bcaa and glutamine during and protein post workout ..then about 30min post workout after my growth hormone spike has dropped. ..then I eat my carbs and sugars etc to spike my igf-1 growth factor or whatever the fuck it is lol 

I hope that's made sense..I try to take proven knowledge and add twists to it to feed my demands for what I think will help me for overall efficieny. I.e balance, good body and mass endurance , stamina etc along with building mental toughness to push me through grueling situations that requires longevity in high intense and sometimes moderate to heavy load output

----------


## Obs

> Your right. I use to be at the gym for 3 hours blasting away my muscle. Then I learned about the stress hormone our body will produce under long periods of stress called cortisol and it will deem the workout negative or neutral since you body won't be an anabolic atmosphere anymore. Rather the opposite I.e catabolic.
> With that said I started adding HIIT to my HIT. Which means I do everything with little rest periods between my super and drop sets etc. so all together I'm at the gym for 1-1.5 hours max. Ya see what I do is the same as someone doing a set of 12 light reps..rather I'm utilizing drop set methods for example to get that same number of high volume in but using heavy weights. So heavy weight high volume ..and there no other way to achieve this high volume with heavy weight..and even if I did lots of sets with heavy 3-5 rep max ..it will still lack that endurance factor from all the rest periods etc.
> I can't lift a heavy weight for 12 reps that I can only do 3-6 times obvisouly. ..so I do my 3reps, drop set to a little lighter and do 3-4 more heavy reps with no rest between etc til I reach my high volume. Simple because I don't want to just be strong to lift a car or nothing but endurance to where all I can do is run or aerobics. So I want to do wht I can hardcore for extended periods of time..
> This may be u orthodox but I get it done. And hopefully it works. My issue is my diet which I wanna get right so I can drop this excess fat while keeping strength and holding my muscle and revealing it.
> With that said that's why ..and I hope it works lol. But I drink my bcaa during my training so my muscles have tht fuel to jump start recovery while under that stress . I was adding Gatorade to my bcaa for the extra fuel of dextrose and carbs but I heard that this blunts growth hormone release during my session so I just been strictly bcaa and glutamine during and protein post workout ..then about 30min post workout after my growth hormone spike has dropped. ..then I eat my carbs and sugars etc to spike my igf-1 growth factor or whatever the fuck it is lol 
> 
> I hope that's made sense..I try to take proven knowledge and add twists to it to feed my demands for what I think will help me for overall efficieny. I.e balance, good body and mass endurance , stamina etc along with building mental toughness to push me through grueling situations that requires longevity in high intense and sometimes moderate to heavy load output


They did a study long ago on SEALS in which they monitored the adrenaline and cortisol levels of the men after rigorous training. The men who had the lowest levels of cortisol and adrenaline were the true elites. When the test was tried on regular infantry they levels were not comparable. 
I am all about anger and explosion for short workouts. Ephedrine directly works on my adrenal gland. I can charge at it and bust out a killer workout and the pump I get blows me up enormous. If I run it too long I know my cortisol goes through the roof. Cortisol is nasty stuff. It is the reason every president ages 50 years in four. Its the anti aas.

----------


## Marsoc

> They did a study long ago on SEALS in which they monitored the adrenaline and cortisol levels of the men after rigorous training. The men who had the lowest levels of cortisol and adrenaline were the true elites. When the test was tried on regular infantry they levels were not comparable. 
> I am all about anger and explosion for short workouts. Ephedrine directly works on my adrenal gland. I can charge at it and bust out a killer workout and the pump I get blows me up enormous. If I run it too long I know my cortisol goes through the roof. Cortisol is nasty stuff. It is the reason every president ages 50 years in four. Its the anti aas.


Makes sense. I wonder if your mentality plays a roll in the amount released. Like how your taking the stress or letting your self "stress out" etc..
I can't workout when Or if I'm angry. I need a clear head to go in and focus on my session.

----------


## Obs

Yes you mentally contol cortisol release to a hige extent. I had to learn the hard way to keep adrenaline low under stress for a long duration. When you get up 80' in te air on small branches and you get excited you will totally completely exhaust yourself. I literally made my arms cramp within an hour of being in a tree because I would inadvertently hold on too tight. 

Most bullriders black out on their first ride when the chute opens. The good ones learn to control it and use it as a tool. Adrenaline and cortisol go hand in hand. I believe special forces men have this talent and thats most of what makes them. They dont shit their pants when a bullet flys at them, they stay calm, think under pressure, and their adrenaline is on a tap that they control. 
I am not special forces but I have done some scary ass things over an extended period. Your thought process can make you black out or it can make you alert, on top of your game, and unstoppable. My bro is a hell of a bullrider and untouchable fighter. He has always preached to me that it was always about thinking under a rush clearly and using adrenaline to make you faster and not letting it fuck you up. Sorry for the change of topic. Just interesting to me.

----------


## Marsoc

> Yes you mentally contol cortisol release to a hige extent. I had to learn the hard way to keep adrenaline low under stress for a long duration. When you get up 80' in te air on small branches and you get excited you will totally completely exhaust yourself. I literally made my arms cramp within an hour of being in a tree because I would inadvertently hold on too tight. 
> 
> Most bullriders black out on their first ride when the chute opens. The good ones learn to control it and use it as a tool. Adrenaline and cortisol go hand in hand. I believe special forces men have this talent and thats most of what makes them. They dont shit their pants when a bullet flys at them, they stay calm, think under pressure, and their adrenaline is on a tap that they control. 
> I am not special forces but I have done some scary ass things over an extended period. Your thought process can make you black out or it can make you alert, on top of your game, and unstoppable. My bro is a hell of a bullrider and untouchable fighter. He has always preached to me that it was always about thinking under a rush clearly and using adrenaline to make you faster and not letting it fuck you up. Sorry for the change of topic. Just interesting to me.


O yeah I know it pretty cool when under direct pressure. Like when shit hits the fan I usually turn off my passive assertive nature and usually become pretty assertive and direct ..I actualy think I activate under pressure when it matters ya know. I never climbed trees in a harness , just mainly ground work. At most I'd rig branches and climb up a ladder and cut em with the STHL or use a pole saw. And bull riding ..yeah never had the chance and not sure if I'd ever get into it that much to take that risk lol

I wonder about physical work though. Like if one is enjoying being covered in mud or going throughout that grueling session. Making the best out of it. Talking shit or joking kinda like I do ..I Wonder if that would lower the amount of stress hormone released since you ain't stressing it. I know you answered that already like how u said being nervous can have a direct effect like how you arms cramped from being tense . I just wonder if one can control the release unknowingly by state of mind. What you said was interesting about that test they ran. Like I say , your either built for it or not

----------


## Obs

> O yeah I know it pretty cool when under direct pressure. Like when shit hits the fan I usually turn off my passive assertive nature and usually become pretty assertive and direct ..I actualy think I activate under pressure when it matters ya know. I never climbed trees in a harness , just mainly ground work. At most I'd rig branches and climb up a ladder and cut em with the STHL or use a pole saw. And bull riding ..yeah never had the chance and not sure if I'd ever get into it that much to take that risk lol


I know you've been under stress like a mofo. I do know that is key though surviving any battle is having a clear head and solid nerve. I always was higher strung than my brother, I guess thats why I always made it a point not to piss him off lol

----------


## Marsoc

Hey this thread hasn't had company like this since it's birth !!

----------


## Marsoc

Took the day off after chest..it sucks since I go late, if i have things to do the morning after I can't go to the gym sometimes even for my off/between days I.e calfs n abs. So I will go tonight and do some abs and calfs since i been walking around all day giving kids rides on my shoulders walking up 1/4 mile hills at the ZOO! 25gram whey and milk and MCT oil breakfast , burger on wheat bread with an over easy egg on top with cheese lettuce and tomato after about 3 hours. Got home had 25 grams whey with milk and 2 tablespoons peanut butter. Then hour after had a boneless grilled chicken breast (thin cut , holds little water) with a few pieces of left over steak on a wheat wrap. Probably have a pre WO shake 25grams wth Milk, bcaa and glutamine during, post WO 45 grams whey n milk . Then an hour or two before bed I'll have me some oatmeal made with milk with peanut butter perhaps , half scoop of whey with some honey perhaps 

Bcaa sand glutamine to drink while I sleep,

----------


## Marsoc

Straight kicked the F out of my calfs and abs today. Will explain tomorrow. Gnight u right Cvnts

----------


## Marsoc

PS: I plan on not looking in the mirror AKA "popping top" for a few months. I didn't look in the mirror without a shirt once while I was in prison. Honestly it silly looking everyday expecting changes regardless if I notice them or not. . I want long term dedication and after a while of hard work I'll pop top and check the results. To find solid BMI changes. i may peak here or there

----------


## Marsoc

Slapped the pass out of my calfs and abs 

Calfs and abs on my inbetween/off days
Slow negatives, explode up and squeeze as much as possible.
30seconds rest between sets 

Started with seated single leg calf raises on the leg press cable machine.
Went from one calf to the other with no rest other then the time it takes to do my set for one calf.
4-5 sets each calf roughly @ 6-8 reps

Standing calf raises super set with standing body weight calf raises super set with seated calf raises.

5-8 reps standing weighted calfs, 20 reps standing body weight calf raises, 4-5 reps seated calf raises.

I did my first 3 triple drop sets with shoulder width foot spacing, then my last 3 sets I kept my feet next to each other and really felt it on my outside gastrocalfious lol or whatever the rear bulk calf is called lol.
I also incorporated some ret pause extra reps in my last 2 triple super sets.
Also on the last 3 triple super sets I would do standing weighted raises then seated calf then standing body weight ...instead of going weighted standing,then body weight and then seated raies last. Just to pre exhaust different areas more or less by changing up the order 

Abs
Weighted ab crunches using lat pull down machine and the rope .I would hold rope behind my neck and crunch down, super set with super decline weighted sit ups (set bench to steepest incline then raised the end up on a wood block to increase angle to id say about 70 degrees at least, and I held a 10lb plate instead of a medicine ball ) and did as many sit ups that I could, then I dropped the weight and did as many body weight super decline sit ups I could, super set with hanging leg raises , super set with weight oblique twist machine .for each side 

After super set, drop set, super set , super set i would wait prob 30-45 seconds and repeat . X 3 sets

----------


## Obs

I always heard one must use higher reps on calves because it is such a hard trained muscle? Dont know if it is true or not. I have tiny calves genetically. Trying to fix that lately with seated and standing calf raises a 25-60 rep....

----------


## Marsoc

Back day 

Switched things up a little.

All to failure. 30seconds rest between sets.
Total time in gym was about 1.15 hours roughly.
Upper back:

Super wide weighted pull ups super set with wide grip Lat pulldowns.
4-8reps pull-ups, 4-6reps pulldowns . X 4 sets

Seated wide grip cable rows, super set with seated middle trap isolation shrugs (arms straight forward and shrug straight back )

6-8 reps wide rows, 4 reps mid trap shrugs. X 4 sets

* Normally head over to the chest supported rows but I wanted to build independant strength and size for each side of my back(left n right) Instead of having the stronger side do most the work. So I opted for chest supported dumbbell rows

Laying Face down on adjustable incline bench (20 degrees incline ((roughly) Chest supported dumbell wide rows. Elbows out and up for upper back 
Triple drop set.
6reps, 4reps, 4 reps. X 4 sets 

Couldn't resist so I went to the chest supported row station. Threw a few 45plates on plus a 25'plate or so and did wide grip rows.
6-8 reps x 4 sets
After 4th set I did another set of as many reps as I could(6reps) then did rest pause for another frew reps(3-4reps), then drop set by stripping a plate off, did my reps(4reps) then rest paused again a did another few reps(2-3), drop set and then burnt out with as many light reps as possible .

Lower back:

Shoulder width chin ups (palms up) super set with shoulder width palms up lat pulldowns.
3 reps chin ups, 6 reps pull downs.

T bar rows (Olympic bar bell loaded up one side with 25lb plates for more R.O.M and shoved the other end in ththe corner, used a V grip to hold bar. Super set with face down incline Y raises. Super set with Lower trap shrugs.
6reps Tbar, 4 reps Y raises, burnt out with lower trap shrugs. X 4 sets.

* I see a certain way to do the lower trap shrug by holding a bar attached to a high cable, hold the bar behind your back , lower back area and let the weight pull your shoulders up then while arms are behind you shrug down pretty much opposite of regular upper traps shrug.
I didn't like these as I didn't feel it really and wasn't enough weight on the stack to exhaust at all it was just making my rest time longer I think before I did tbar again..smh . And with my knowledge of how the shoulders blades rotate to activate the lower traps I don't think i works to great because the shoulder blades only went down and out a bit and not down and inward.

So next time I will use the lat pulldown machine, I'll grb the bar above wide grip and simply shrug down rotating my shoulder blades down and inward. Similiar to a lat pulldown but only using my scapula or I assume lower traps to pull the weight while keeping arms stretched above. Based on the bodies mechanics this should beat the crap out of my lower traps.since pull-ups work the lower traps as well as lat pull downs I imagine ..I will simply be eliminating the other muscles used to do the pulldown and isolating my lower traps hopefully 

Ok back to the session! 

Face down on incline bench , chest supported dumbell rows (elbows kept tight to body for lower lat) drop set with the same kind of rows, then super set with seated cable rows (palms up, shoulder width elbows kept against body)

6reps DB rows, 3reps DB rows, 3 reps cable rows.

Straight leg deadlifts, focused on contracting lower back and glutes.
4reps x 4 sets

----------


## Marsoc

> I always heard one must use higher reps on calves because it is such a hard trained muscle? Dont know if it is true or not. I have tiny calves genetically. Trying to fix that lately with seated and standing calf raises a 25-60 rep....


I do high volume the thing is I don't do the same shit. I use heavy weight I can only do reps of 6-8 utilizing multiple drop or,super sets to reach my total desired rep high range. I want to challenge my muscle. I don't want or lift pussy weight for 50 reps. I want heavy weight and high volume achieved through various methods (drop/super sets etc.) that will force the muscle to grow. We walk on our calfs all day everyday essentially lifting our body weight with one calf each step. So I want much heavier weight and for high volume. Something new and grueling for the calfs. I'm seriously watching my calfs grow every other week or so ..my left calf is catching up to where my right calf was and that's why I add extra.. for my left to catch up , and I'm watching my right calf get larger. They are forming the split inbetween like a horse shoe more and more and getting knots on the inside back part lol 

That's why I do the heavy standing calf raises and super set with the body weight standing raises to burn out and get my 20-30 reps in but after my heavy. No rest inbetween. What's the point of using weights if your doing 30 reps.

----------


## Marsoc

All to failure absolute failure and beyond , 30seconds rest between sets 
Was sweating my ass off. 70 degree in th gym as cold as the AC would go. Even though it's Feb. it was 75 degrees outside that day..

Shoulder and upper trap day.
I'll try to remember exactly what I did because this was super random and thought of different methods on the spot.

Started with my compound military because if I were to do my shrugs first I would lack the strength to boost some dumbells up and over my shoulder.

military DB press triple drop set

First set I Started light and pyramid up to heavy ,second set I did opposite by starting heavy and drop setting lighter , 3 rd set I started heavy and went all the way down the rack drop setting till I was using 15lb dumbell
1st set - 12reps, 6reps,3reps
2nd- 3, 4,4
3rd- 2reps, 2,4,5,6

DB shrugs triple drop set
3reps, 3reps, 3reps. @ 3 sets

Barbell shrugs, behind back shrugs super set with front shrugs.

6reps behind,3 reps front x 4 sets.
After last set I added one more set but included an extra rest/pause set for front and back.
4behind back..rest/pause and did 2 more reps. Super set with front shrug @3reps, rest and paused a few seconds then did 2more reps.
Super set with face pulls @8 reps waited then followed up by 2 more sets.

Middle delt side DB raises, triple drop set
3reps, 3reps, 4reps x4sets

Seated mid delt machine side raises. Leading with elbows . Rest pause sets.
6 reps, rest pause 3 reps x 3 sets


1 cable for the cable station is still Fkin broke so I had to improvise

Revearse peck deck rear delt flys ,super set with bent over DB revearse rear delt flys, drop set with more bent over revearse flys.
6reps rvearse pec deck, 5reps bent over DB flys, 4 reps bent over flys. X 4 sets

Standing single arm revearse rear delt cable flys. no rest between arms other then the time it took to do other rear delt reps.
3rep for both delts, one arm then the next. x 3 sets each arm 
7 reps for both delts , back and forth x 3 sets. Each arm

Front delt DB raises triple drop set, super set with front delt landmine raises (held a barbell plate with both hands and performed raises )

(DB raises) 2rep, 3 reps, 4 reps. Super set with .( front delt landmine raises )@5 reps.
X4sets.

----------


## Obs

> All to failure absolute failure and beyond , 30seconds rest between sets 
> Was sweating my ass off. 70 degree in th gym as cold as the AC would go. Even though it's Feb. it was 75 degrees outside that day..
> 
> Shoulder and upper trap day.
> I'll try to remember exactly what I did because this was super random and thought of different methods on the spot.
> 
> Started with my compound military because if I were to do my shrugs first I would lack the strength to boost some dumbells up and over my shoulder.
> 
> military DB press triple drop set
> ...


Damn

----------


## [email protected]

> Damn


My thoughts exactly.

----------


## Marsoc

Awww shux really guys. I'm trying to get my front, side and rear delts up along with every other muscle group lol . Haven't done front delts in a while since they alway "overheated" from my days as a mason laborer loading blocks with an upright row movement etc. I think they will reveal more when my bf drops.
Like Arnold said..you got to show your muscles that your in charge and that they can't predict wht you will do next, I.e shocking.

I sometimes wonder if I'm doing to much. I drink bcaa and glutamine during. But I never think it's thorough enough and it feels like I can keep going even though I know when enough is enough and I am going to actual failure. I try to hit any muscle from as many angles as possible. But them DB shrugs demotivated me, killed my grip and They had me not feeling like deep squatting them from the ground then drop set two more times with similar weight . Those had me saying ok this is enough and because I couldn't shrug anymore.
I guess I'm just trying to not half ass things, but I can handle everything I'm doing so I don't think it's too much even though it's somewhat heavy weight with high volume and intensity. Pretty sure it's paying off mass wise, and I want the grueling sessions . then again it's only been about 1.5 months with a gym pass and actually paying attention to my diet I.e limiting sugar and carbs mainly to roughly 1.5 hours pre and post workouts. Off days I'm doing keto, then maybe some wheat bread or sugars around dinner or later to spike my IGF1 Again (I have no idea what I'm talking about. Just making shit up lol ) seems like it's working though 
Thanks fellas

----------


## Marsoc

Arm day: tricep/biceps.

To be continued...

----------


## Obs

> My thoughts exactly.


I can fit my workout into one sentence. Marsoc is a furious animal man.

----------


## Marsoc

> I can fit my workout into one sentence. Marsoc is a furious animal man.


I heard it's all good as long as you go to actual failure and challenge the muscles. Mines written out long because I go in detail lol, I case y'all can't follow. I personaly like little more variety and volume. One month I'm going to affect long negatives and see what tht does.. I know it kicks your ass anytime I tried it

----------


## Obs

> I heard it's all good as long as you go to actual failure and challenge the muscles. Mines written out long because I go in detail lol, I case y'all can't follow. I personaly like little more variety and volume. One month I'm going to affect long negatives and see what tht does.. I know it kicks your ass anytime I tried it


You are gonna rock out on this cycle man!

----------


## Marsoc

> You are gonna rock out on this cycle man!


If I ever start man.. I just don't want to lower my natural ability to produce test after it's over. I'm going To wait a while and get blood work done to see what's my natural test levels are and then lab max my gear and then proceed

----------


## Obs

> If I ever start man.. I just don't want to lower my natural ability to produce test after it's over. I'm going To wait a while and get blood work done to see what's my natural test levels are and then lab max my gear and then proceed


Well I hope you start soon. I want to watch.

----------


## Marsoc

> Well I hope you start soon. I want to watch.


I'll be looking like you in no time

----------


## Obs

> I'll be looking like you in no time


You prob already do.

----------


## Marsoc

> You prob already do.


How much you weigh

----------


## Marsoc

Arms
Triceps and biceps 

All to failure and beyond. 30seconds rest between sets.
* I will take pics of the machines I use if I can't describe them 

Biceps:

DB curls, shoulder/a little inside width grip, triple drop set
3reps,3,3 x 3 sets

Seated curl machine super close grip. (possibly hammer strength machine, loaded with barbell plates not the pin and stack kind ). Super set with a triple drop set of DB hammer curls
6-8 reps close grip curl machine. Super set with triple drop set of DB hammer curls @3 reps , 3 reps, 3 reps. X 3 sets.

Standing super wide grip (way beyond shoulders) barbell curls. Regular sets.
3reps x3 sets
6-7 reps x 3 sets.

Triceps: I do triceps in 3 phases. ( not in specific order) 1. Laying down with arms up i.e skull crushers or seated wth arms straight forward etc.
2. Arms above head
3. Standing tricep arms press down.
************************************************** *************
1. 
DB skull crushers , drop set DB skull crushers , super set with seated machine tricep extensions (arms straight forward from body, same as skull crushers but as I'm seated upright) 

3reps DB skulls,3 reps DB skulls,3 reps machine tricep extensions 

2.

One arm, arm above head tricep press. Triple drop set each arm. No rest between arms other then the time it takes to do my other arms set.
these killed me as I havent done these in forever. I used my other arm to help spot on the very last rep sometimes if needed to force reps.

3 reps, 3reps, 3 reps (each arm)

Standing above head DB press. (Used both arms and held 1 DB on the end )
Triple drop sets
3reps,3reps,3reps.

3.
Standing tricep Cale press downs using neutral grip.
I used the full stack and hung a 35lb plate on the pin and did my reps, then drop set by un hanging the plate and doing the stack, the drop set by lowering the pin a notch.
3-4 reps with extra plate, dropped set with plate off for another 4 reps, drop set and lowered stack weight and did 2 more reps. (3-4 reps, 4reps,2reps)x 4 sets.

On last set i kept lowering the stack pin every other hole and drop set for another extra 3 sets roughly 2-3 reps each.

Seated dip machine 
4 sets rest pause. 
6 reps, 6 reps, 4 reps, 3 reps.

Bye gym .

----------


## [email protected]

> I can fit my workout into one sentence. Marsoc is a furious animal man.


Yeah me too. If did all that he does I'd just lay in bed all day. I don't do well with lots of volume.

----------


## Marsoc

> Yeah me too. If did all that he does I'd just lay in bed all day. I don't do well with lots of volume.


This is somewhat wht I do...I usually get between 8-10 hours of sleep a Night.

----------


## [email protected]

> This is somewhat wht I do...I usually get between 8-10 hours of sleep a Night.


I can only wish for that much sleep.

----------


## Marsoc

I'm currently doing some classes for court now and only working at home so I got plenty of down time ..I wish I had money for blood work and labmax test for everything before I start this cycle. I'm hesitant on starting it because I don't want to mess my natural up. So I will decide depending on what my natural test levels come back as and if my gear is solid. Which it should be. i know my AI, nolva , clomid and HCG is pharma. My juice is Maha pharma in amps .just want to be sure

----------


## Obs

> I'm currently doing some classes for court now and only working at home so I got plenty of down time ..I wish I had money for blood work and labmax test for everything before I start this cycle. I'm hesitant on starting it because I don't want to mess my natural up. So I will decide depending on what my natural test levels come back as and if my gear is solid. Which it should be. i know my AI, nolva , clomid and HCG is pharma. My juice is Maha pharma in amps .just want to be sure


Hell with it. Run it.

----------


## Marsoc

> Hell with it. Run it.


It's def tempting but for whatever's gains possible I don't want to damage my system in the process. I want to see what my levels are naturally I guess and make sure my juice is legitimate. I dunno man, i guess I'm just worried that I won't recover regardless of how carful I am

----------


## Obs

> It's def tempting but for whatever's gains possible I don't want to damage my system in the process. I want to see what my levels are naturally I guess and make sure my juice is legitimate. I dunno man, i guess I'm just worried that I won't recover regardless of how carful I am


Oh, not without bloodwork. Sorry. I would just shoot it without getting the labmax though. Its a waste of time. Even if it tests good it can still be cut indefinitely. Let your results tell you if its good gear.

----------


## Marsoc

> Oh, not without bloodwork. Sorry. I would just shoot it without getting the labmax though. Its a waste of time. Even if it tests good it can still be cut indefinitely. Let your results tell you if its good gear.


That's the thing I shot 100mg of the Aqua suspension one day after I got my Arimidex . And I guess I had high expectations, but I may have felt a surge a little bit like some adrenaline and got amped up. But that may have been placebo. Then again it may be real and not what I was expecting. Ya see I'm huge on having peace of mind in my situation if not I stress like a fucker cuz I def don't wanna waste my time injecting my body with garbage. I mean it seems legit. Maha pharma amps. Sus 250 and aqua test suspension. I know my pct , AI, and HCG are pharma for sure.

----------


## Marsoc

Atomic sonic Leg session.

Dude I switched things up this time,
. increased intensity by upping the volume and weight.
Def getting stronger, able to handle heavier loads and higher volumes. All this while I'm managing to lower body fat and my body weight. I weigh 203.5lbs roughly now ..down from 211lbs. At 6' tall
-All to failure and beyond . 
-30seconds rest between sets. When I payed attention. Most of the time I kind of used my internal clock and started up asap.

Back Barbell squat super set with plyometric weighted(50lbs of dumbells) jumping squats.
6reps barbellsquat, 8reps plyometric jumping DB squat 
5reps barbellsquat, 8reps plyometric jump DB squat
3reps barbell squat , 8reps plyometric jump DB squat
(3sets total)

Instead of going to the leg press and extensions to work my quads I continued blasting my hams and glutes .

Super duper sprinting position machine with weight stack and pin I did Single leg ham and glute kickbacks super set with single leg Leg curls.
4reps super sprint kickbacks, 5reps leg curls. X3 sets.
After each legs last sets last rep on leg curls, I did a triple drop set by lowering the pin 3x and got 2-3 extra reps for each of the 3 extra sets.

Weighted (holding a plate) Ham and glute hyperextensions/raises
6-7 reps x4 sets.

Single leg Leg press, super set with single leg Leg extensions.
No rest between legs other then the time it took to work the other leg.
5-6 reps leg press, 4reps leg extension x3 sets
After last rep for each legs last set I performed a triple drop set by dropping weight with the pin 3x.
After those sets I decided to load up the leg press and to regular Both leg Leg press, super set with regular Both leg Leg extensions.
6 reps leg press, 5 reps leg extension x 1 set. After leg extension last rep I performed a triple drop set @ 2-3 reps each.

Leg Aduction /Abduction. Each machine I did a triple drop set. X3sets.
3rep,3reps,3 reps..continued for each set for both machines.

Wobbled out that bitch

----------


## Marsoc

There my weekly subscriber buddy. OBpowerstroke lol. Hey honey how are ya ..jk. Mr jiggly puff legs today

----------


## Marsoc

Chest day. 
Been feeling it lately In any muscle group or workout I'm getting stronger and overall mor efficient.

All to failure , 30 seconds rest between any set.

Flat DB bench drop set with flat DB bench, super set DB flys.
2reps DB bench, 3 reps DB bench , 4-5 reps DB flys x 4 sets. Increased weight of DBs every other set.

(Did these between flat, decline and incline ) incorporated a 5-6 rep set of pull overs. (Using lat pulldown manchine, arms stretched above head and pull over , stopping arms in the decline bench position in relation to the body .

Single arm seated decline bench using hammer strength machine, super set with standing single arm decline flys.
6reps bench, 6reps flys (1st set)
5reps bench, 5 flys. (2nd set)
4 reps bench, 4 flys (3rd set)
3 reps bench rest n pause then 1 more rep, 4 reps flys.
Then after last rep of last set for each arm I did a drop,set with the flys. (4th set).

Incline DB bench, drop set with incline DB bench, super set with incline DB flys.( as I brought up the fly palms up, I rotated the small finger of each hand towards my face to get an extra contraction and I really felt it .
2 reps DB bench, 3 reps DB bench, 3 reps DB flys.

Pec deck flys. Random sets. Some were rest n pause, other were double or 3x drop sets and so,e were regular. 
After any type of pec deck set I would do I would allways super set after with pullovers (same style as described above) i wanted to see if pre exhausting with other moves prior would allow me to feel the burn more.
Roughly 5-6 total sets @ 4-6 reps (1 set may have included a 3x drop.set.or rest pause etc.)

----------


## Marsoc

Note: on the db bench there was a point i was struggling pretty hard and something almost naturally happened. Now this was all in a split second inbetween reps but i noticed that if i focused concentration on imagining my pec lifting the weight from my chest instead of my front delts doing the work from a deep positiin..since your shoulders are involved more when you lower the weights all the way down. Same as how your triceps are engaged when you lock out on top.i somtimes try to keep my r.o.m in that sweet spot in the middle to just use my pecs. As best as i can describe right now. But all i did was imagine my pecs contracting to start the lift from deep (in the bucket) instead of my front delts and it allowed me to do a 2 rep max when i would have failed if i didnt get that mind set.it was weird. I dunno. I cant describe it. Mind and muscle connection i guess

----------


## Marsoc

OK I've been taking it pretty good I haven't been getting pissed but past few days i've been getting kind of annoyed because I haven't been able to go to the gym when I wanted to. Would look at the clock and it's too late or I would have to wake up early the next day and since I work out late I didn't want to be up until 2:30 AM and not get my sleep so I always try to get my 8-10 hours of sleep. so if I ever get the chance to supplement a work out while I'm doing work around the house I will . True earth gym style 

Actual EARTH GYM SESSION. 

Today since I was hauling a pile of wood from the house to the firepItt roughly 100-150' thats in the backyard I'll load the wheelbarrow up with these big sections of pine tree logs and I will sprint them back to the fire pit .

This allowed me to do straight leg deadlifts With these big 3-4' long and about 1.5-2' diameter logs into the wheelbarrow.
After I got onto a flat area I busted out into a full sprint pushing the wheel barrel (it was a two wheeled wheelbarrow so I don't have to worry about balance, though I was just worried about slipping And stabbing my face on a branch sticking out of the logs ) Either way that was about eight sets of those sprints. that's about it, it was just a little cardio/light workout

----------


## Marsoc

I was just working with what I had the pine was light essentially that's why I was loading it up it's still did the job LOL I just didn't want to load up some hardwood that I have stacked already in which I'm burning
It's not like I planned this out it's just some work I had to do

----------


## Marsoc

Slapped the piss out of my triceps again

Triceps and calfs: HIT N HIIT hybrid 

I train triceps in 3 phases. Arms out front, arms above head, and pressing down movements.
Note: I keep proven movements and workouts In my sessions. Switching things up,doesn't exactly mean excluding or including proven methods. Rather I increase the intensity by increasing weight, sets, or I tweak various things by doing extra super or drops, rest pause sets in and etc. 

All to failure and beyond. 30seconds rest between full sets of any type (super,drop etc.)

Phase1.
DB skull crushers, drop set with DB skull crushers, super set with seated arms forward machine tricep press. (arms out front with same mechanical position like skull crushers do to hit the same tricep head)
3reps DB crushers, 2reps DB crushers, 2 reps seated machine press. @ 4 sets.
After last rep of the last set on the machine I finished with a triple drop set 2reps x 3 sets.

Phase2.
Standing single arm above head DB tricep extensions. Triple drop sets.
3reps, 3reps, 3reps x 3 sets

Standing, both arm above head DB extensions ( holding one DB with both hands grip on one end of DB.) triple drop sets.

3reps, 3reps,3 reps. X 3 sets.

Phase3.

Standing tricep cable downward press. Triple drop sets.
I hang a 45lb plate off the pin using the full stack with it. I do my sets then I strip the 45lb plate off and continue with full stack, then I drop the pin and do another set.
2reps, 3reps, 4reps. X 4 sets.
After the last rep on the last set I would continue with another triple drop set. I do this by keeping on lowering the pin and weight. (By this time I'm doing pretty light weight since my arms triceps are fatigued ). Got 3extra sets @ 2-4 reps each.

Seated dip machine.
Just did a few rest pause sets at 3reps each roughly. Roughly 3 sets and after the very last rep I did a trip, drop sets..by lowering the pin I got 3 extra sets @ 3 reps each roughly. 

Calfs:

Standing straight leg calf raises, drop set with another set, super set with standing body weight calf raise.
Note: I would do each sets with a different foot position (close, neutral or wide) and if I did my weighted calf raises with a close foot position I would do my super set body weight raises with a wide stance . Just to hit different areas.

4reps weighted standing raises, 3 reps weighted standing raises, 15 body weight raises. X 4 sets

Seated calf raises. Triple drop set. X3 sets.

Seated single leg calf raises done on mxhine leg press.
I'm not even going to get into detail on all the random sets I did. I would so drop sets, jump back and forth from one leg to the next , pre exhaust my left calf and then do a. Multiple drop set with both legs..etcetc..

Later

----------


## Obs

> Slapped the piss out of my triceps again
> 
> Triceps and calfs: HIT N HIIT hybrid 
> 
> I train triceps in 3 phases. Arms out front, arms above head, and pressing down movements.
> Note: I keep proven movements and workouts In my sessions. Switching things up,doesn't exactly mean excluding or including proven methods. Rather I increase the intensity by increasing weight, sets, or I tweak various things by doing extra super or drops, rest pause sets in and etc. 
> 
> All to failure and beyond. 30seconds rest between full sets of any type (super,drop etc.)
> 
> ...


Glad to see someone else does skull crushers. Those and incline dumbell pullovers really put the burn on me.

----------


## Marsoc

I don't know if any of you have experienced muscles growing and new lines forming but I've been noticing my calfs take on new lines and development of Mass since I've been putting the extra effort into them. It's awesome watching your body grow especially in focused areas. I'm trying to focus on every area though LOL. 
I was looking in the mirror and noticed my left calf catching up and the outer rear calf muscle is separating and forming like how new continents are formed

----------


## Obs

> I don't know if any of you have experienced muscles growing and new lines forming but I've been noticing my cast take out new lines and development Mass since I've been putting the extra effort into them it's awesome watching your body grow specially and focus areas I'm trying to focus on every area though LOL


... ... .... ... .. ... ... ... pin it...

----------


## Marsoc

Really incline dumbbell pullovers for triceps?

----------


## Obs

> Really incline dumbbell pullovers for triceps?


Yes, I run them late in a routine most times. Arms are already jello and the final push finishes the triceps. I drop it as far as possible without hurting my shoulder and it burns like a mofo in my tris on the final reps

----------


## Obs

> Really incline dumbbell pullovers for triceps?


Btw, set your bench at 45º or steeper. Reach back with the dumbell behind you as far as you feel you can and bend your elbows dropping the dumbell behind your head. It will literally brush your hair. Go down too far and you will need a new shoulder. Its like a military press but your elbows are out and it isolates the hell out of your triceps.

I realize this is not proper form for a pullover but its all I can call it. You will be pushing up more than pulling forward.

----------


## Marsoc

> Btw, set your bench at 45º or steeper. Reach back with the dumbell behind you as far as you feel you can and bend your elbows dropping the dumbell behind your head. It will literally brush your hair. Go down too far and you will need a new shoulder. Its like a military press but your elbows are out and it isolates the hell out of your triceps.
> 
> I realize this is not proper form for a pullover but its all I can call it. You will be pushing up more than pulling forward.


O ok so your pretty much doing an incline over head tricep extension but it's behind your head kinda in the pull over position.

----------


## Obs

> O ok so your pretty much doing an incline over head tricep extension but it's behind your head kinda in the pull over position.


Yes, I guess. I dont know all the terms. The only two thing that make my triceps burn real good are that and skull crushers.

----------


## Obs

I make up my own form on some exercises that isnt correct but it works for me. I also put my hands together on upright rows and bring the bar to my teeth instead of to my neck like everyone else. 

The last 6" of pull is why my traps are doing so well I believe.

----------


## Marsoc

> I make up my own form on some exercises that isnt correct but it works for me. I also put my hands together on upright rows and bring the bar to my teeth instead of to my neck like everyone else. 
> 
> The last 6" of pull is why my traps are doing so well I believe.


O ok.

And for the upright rows, if you keep hands close together that works more upper traps. More of a shoulder width grip works the delts more.

Reason I ask about the pull overs you mentioned is because pull overs only work chest and lats, depending on r.o.m determines wether its chest or lat focused. You don't flex your elbows when doing them..so it's got to be how I described. 
That's why I go into full detail when I describe my workouts since I don't know all the names that everyone calls stuff so I describe it.

----------


## Obs

> O ok.
> 
> And for the upright rows, if you keep hands close together that works more upper traps. More of a shoulder width grip works the delts more.
> 
> Reason I ask about the pull overs you mentioned is because pull overs only work chest and lats, depending on r.o.m determines wether its chest or lat focused. You don't flex your elbows when doing them..so it's got to be how I described. 
> That's why I go into full detail when I describe my workouts since I don't know all the names that everyone calls stuff so I describe it.


Yeah, sorry I should have explained myself better.

----------


## Marsoc

Down to 202 roughly. Gaining mass and stremgth still while lowering bf% all natural baby God willing..my phone and ipad is broke so i have been absent. So ill post my workouts later on.
Ill give a sneak peak though. Leg day the other day i added intensity to my squats by starting off in the bucket i.e i started while in the deep squat. At least 90 degrees position. The elastic energy def helps because my last set i didnt pause at the bottom instead i did normal squats and it made it much easier with all that energy wound up instead of coming cold out the bucket.
I did this because i wanted to challenge my legs more snd becajse i wanted to make sure i was getting full r.o.m

----------


## Marsoc

Still making strenght gains and now im down to 200lbs. Started a new job and its been taking up my gym time because i need my rest. 
Its good to be back but i seriously pinched a nerve or something in my lower right back last night doing raxk pulls below the knee. GOD willing i will be nack at it after resting and ill start posting again.

----------


## Obs

Good luck man good to hear from you.

----------


## Marsoc

Yessir. I been thinking about junping back on here to see whats up. But unfortunately i had an injury which forced me to come seeking wisdom. 

Do you think testosterone will allow me to heal faster?... considering its a muscle issue

----------


## Obs

> Yessir. I been thinking about junping back on here to see whats up. But unfortunately i had an injury which forced me to come seeking wisdom. 
> 
> Do you think testosterone will allow me to heal faster?... considering its a muscle issue


If its torn muscle maybe but i doubt it would help much. Deca is a good anti inflammatory but I doubt it would help your injury much.

----------


## Scuba Greaves

This is not quite "earth gym" material, but today at work I moved around thousands of pounds of sheet rock (dry wall) for 9 hours...the only way to pick it up was to bend down at the knees, put a hand flat on both sides of it right at sternum height (kinda like asian ppl do when they bow), then stand up and walk it wherever. MAN that shit is HEAVY!! My back (shoulder blades area), traps, delts, biceps, quads....basically every muscle group on my body started getting sore about 5 hours in. I thought to myself, "shit! this is a legit workout...I might as well down some protein" ... 
yeah, so that was my Thursday  :Big Grin:

----------


## The road

Bumping for guys without a gym during the shutdown. 

Marsoc had iron willpower and no AAS. 

Willpower is what you need more than a gym.

----------


## ghettoboyd

I wonder how Marsoc is doing?...hope he is well...

----------


## The road

> I wonder how Marsoc is doing?...hope he is well...


No idea but he disappeared quick. 
Hope it was nothing bad but good rather.

----------


## jstone

> No idea but he disappeared quick. 
> Hope it was nothing bad but good rather.


If his name is any indication of his job, he could be called away anytime. To do the things you never hear about in the media, until decades later.

----------


## The road

> If his name is any indication of his job, he could be called away anytime. To do the things you never hear about in the media, until decades later.


He was headed that route last I knew. 
As I recall he had already served and returned and was going back in a different branch. 

He had the motivation for sure

----------


## Marsoc

I def miss these days. Work consumes me now  :Frown:

----------

